# ARGC part 8



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home...happy chatting 

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2006)

ET at 3.30 eeeeeeeeeeekkk

8 cell and 10 cell - HOORAH! - back later; all excited and in a dither - have 2 hours to calm down....taxi in 15 mins

Was still borderline but they said go for it and I do whatever they say......     

xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

lukey  

TODAY   good luck

I'm at work By the way


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

*Taking a Break*

Sam2995
Egg
Mary k
Reena
Gracie








*Waiting to start*

Amber
Truly
Nico67- starting in 2007
sam123
Sue93








*Monitoring Cycle*

Welshbird
Louby lou
She-Hulk
Little Nell








*Down regulation*

Truly








*Stimming*
Molly Mo
Jeannethorndike








*Egg retrieval*

Dolly








*Embryo transfer*

Sencybil1- 25 Nov 06
Lukey-28 Nov 06









*2WW*

Lukey
Sencybil1

 *Bun/s in the oven*

KTC
Lily
Melmac


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Oooh blimey Lukey, but a 10 cell is fabulous.

Enjoy your spring clean and all the very very best of luck. Will be anxiously waiting to hear how it goes.

Dolly - how are your levels today?  Mine hit 17000 but were down again at the 2nd test of the day.....

Nico      to work!

S&T&L


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Anyone I missed off the list please holler!!


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks for posting it Nell.  How are you feeling - still coughing?

Sency


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

sency  Have you been for that walk yet , Blue sky in london get out now.

still at work  but do have tea and mince pie going on  (and yes I made them)


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Cough only when I talk too much. I then start losing my voice which is interesting when I am doing telephone triage!! Feel better, but tired due to DH snoring last night. He only does it when drunk or getting a cold. I think it is the latter! He had surgery done which fixed him of sorts. Before that he had to have CPAP machine at night, which we nicknamed Darth...as when he had it on and spoke it sounded like Darth Vader speaking.
Long day at work....so tired, and tonight we are picture hanging. not done any since we moved here.

I am not sure we will cycle this year. Spoke to GP today who will refer me to the gynae here to try and get the hysto done. Does anyone know if it shows tubal patency too or just the inside of uterus... need to know what specifically to ask for. I think I will have to email an ask them what it is they want in detail. OPK are almost pos so I think I will need to let them know that anyway. DH not booked flights yet, but he is still looking at going back this weekend...boohooo


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Nell where is DH going back to ? ? sorry if i have mist this vital info.

Im still at pigging work its so so busy (must not complain) but it looks like im going to have a long week ,  OH HUM  never mind better stay off the wine and ill be fine.

nico


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Hello Gang, I know I have been away a while but Blimey can you lot gossip      

Sorry I haven't been around that  much of late, but I am now fully broadbanded up and have just spent the last few hours trying to catch up on the gossip.

Lukey, lots and lots of luck for this afternoon, I hope all goes well, here is lots of stickiness for you     

Nico, thank you for your prayer that was a lovely thing to do and so very kind  

She, how ya doin?  I hope you managed to get your VAT return done without too much pain, I love the fact that you clean you house before the cleaners come     

Little Nell, I'm glad that your DH is feeling a little better, but sorry to hear he may be off again this weekend.  I hope your cough gets better soon and that your treatment decision making isn't too difficult.

Welshie, I was so sorry to hear about your setback, but glad that you are sounding positive. I hope you have finished unpacking now  

Sency, Great names, wishing the very best of luck      

Dolly, Keep up the drinking, it's amazing how much better it does make you feel.  

Truly, I hope you back is feeling a bit better and that yours stimms are going well.  

K, I hope you are well, and having a non stressful time, after the past few weeks that you have had you deserve a break. 

Lily, I was very sorry hear about twin two, but pleased about No.1, take care  

Hi Sue, Louby, egg and Molly  

Well, we have moved into the new house, and boy is it a mess, far worst than we originally thought, there is not a decent room in the house and DP has found the dreaded woodworm in some of the beams  . There are more water pipes that you can shake a stick at (unused) and polystyrene ceiling tiles everywhere   We have manged to crank up the old heating system so at least we are warm.

Unfortunately She and K, I wont now be at the clinic on Thursday as I had to go for an emergency scan on Monday morning, look away now if you don't want to read some TMI    
On Sunday evening I was standing in the Kitchen carving a chicken when there was a sudden whoosh of fluid between my legs, I rushed to the toilet to find it was blood, I was of course devastated especially when I wiped there was the most enormous clot    DP called the clinic and I was told to stop the clexane but continue with the Gestone and Cyclogest.  Well as you can imagine after a horrendous night, DP and I set off for the clinic at 5.30 the next morning.  Thankfully there are still two hearbeats and everything looks OK, the lovely Doc was very reassuring and said that this sort of thing sometimes happens and that looking at the scan he could see another clot and that it maywell happen again soon, and that I am not to have bed rest but to take things very easy.  Which I am obviously doing, I had more Chicargo tests and a progesterone test that which has come back fine.  So after a terrible fright I seem to be OK, anyway I am now back in for a scan on Monday rather than Thursday.  Sickness seems to have got worst and I am sick most evenings which I am sad to say very happy with  .  

Lots of baby dust to you all. Lots of love Mel xx


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Oh Mel, what a fright for you!  Really glad to hear things are OK and the clinic were able to reassure you.  Put your feet up as much as you can, the huse will still be there in a few months time.

Lukey, how did it go, we're all on tenterhooks?

STL


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Yes lukey where are you 

welcom back melster how is the new pad are you settled in dont lift a thing promise

nico  STILL AT WORK


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Nico- that is a long day! 
Lukey- feet up with tv dinner I hope? 
Mel- how worrying but glad the new was alright with the scan....


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2006)

Mel, welcome back.  That must have been awful for you - but glad to hear that both babies are doing fine and that you're taking it easy.

Lukey, it was lovely to see you today... sorry I was so stressed out.  But your advice of getting chocolate on the way home did the trick... and I felt much calmer after talking to you.  Thanks.  Great news about your embies, glad they're all tucked up safe.

Nell, hope you get better soon.  My DH only snores too when he's had a drink or got a cold.. fortunately he doesn't often get a cold... but does quite like the odd pint!!!!  Hope you get a better night tonight.  I think Mr T also likes to get an idea of the size of your uterus when his does the HLM... I think that has a bearing on whether you have a full or 1/2 bladder at ET... could be wrong... 

Sency, hope you're still taking it easy!

Nico, hope you've managed to leave work.  What time does the salon shut?

Well I'm triggering at 9.00 tonight so in for EC on Thursday along with lots of others by the sounds of things - I'm 6th on the list!  

I fell asleep when I got home so had better quickly get on with dinner, so will pop in again later.

love to all

Dolly xx


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Great news on triggering Dolly!  Hope you're permanently destressed - if not MORE chocolate girl!!!

S xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

DOLLY  good luck

lukey  well done take ir easy

long day so feet up supper and IASGMOOH  go |Jason go Jason


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Crikey I am having some ovulation pains tonight. Old leftie may not work that well but it kicks my butt...DH has it in his head that it is still worth "trying"...despite there being no tube on that side....however it does mean som bog lurvin' Sorry TMI...I know.
Lukey- did we miss you?? 
Dolly- great news...


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm all embied up!

Just got back - ET delayed a bit waiting for Mr T - but all went v well and the embies are inside nice and snug - had to stay till 7 and then traffic v bad...DH drove like he had two babies in the car bless him    

Will catch you later - thnx for all the good wishes

They are called love and laughter by the way...

LOL

Lukey

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2006)

Nell, don't let your lack of tube on that side get in the way of "trying" - when I had my first ectopic the surgeon told me I had ovulated from my left ovary... but the egg had travelled down and got stuck in the right tube! And apparently it's quite common!

Lukey, sounds like you really did have a long wait... but it's worth it! Glad you, DH, Love







and Laughter







got home safely!

love
Dx


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2006)

Dol

[fly]Ten mins to trigger![/fly]

Good luck

L

xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2006)

AAArrrggghhh - just sliced my finger open on the pregnyl vial.... owwww!!!!  Blood everywhere - I can't stop it bleeding!!


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Evening all

Just popped on to say Lurkey congratulations on your ET, Oh, love and laughter what fab names, Nico you better trot down to your church and do some more preying... that was very sweet.

Sencybil, glad to read your chillin, don't forget to keep your lower back nice and warm in this weather,  thank god for the long tops that are now in, my muffin top will no longer be exposed!  Glad your wanny party was a success only two at tail end?  How many did you have Lurkey?

Little Nell, just read your bit about your lost tube, interestingly (well to me anyway) that when I had my ectopic, the egg went down the opposite tube from the ovary that released the egg, the consultant could tell this on the scan!  There is still hope! Hope you have come to a decision about when your cycling, whichever one you make will be the right one for you.

Sam not sure if your still lurking, just read a thread on poor responders, high fsh, from Londonlou, she had womb lining problems and had various meds that resulted in her womb lining increase to 11, the highest it has ever been and she has just had a BFP.

Hi to everyone else off to get the hankies for the next round of IVF torture on the box!!


Love Samxx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Lukey, big hugs and kisses for Love and laughter .. so love those names!!  Now take it easy or I'm going to shout at you  

Mel hun, so glad you are ok.  Must have been very scary for you.  SO glad that both bubs are ok.  You take it easy too  

Dolly, hope trigger went ok, just think no jabs tomorrow  

Hope everyone else is doing ok.  My DH back from a 9 day trip to South Africa on business so I'm off for a snuggle  

Take care everyone

K xx


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Lukey, fab news they are all safe and sound, and I'm dead jeaous you got Mr T  - VIP treatment!  Great names for them, no mad Lukiness over the next few days, feet up for you my girl!

Oh poor Dolly, not what you needed for a stress free trigger, did the jab itself go Ok amid the carnage?  Hope you have an easyish day tomorrow?

Nell, get that   going - sorry, just really wanted to use that smiley!

She - how are you today, hope you are doing OK and found our new home.

Sleep tight Nico, you need the energy top up I think!

The clexane injections are so much less traumatic than the Merional, I almost forget to bleat a bit and demand sympathy from dh!

Night night girls, follies and embies!

S&T&L


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Helloo my darlings

Sorry have been absent - work has been horridly busy.

Just a quickie before I go to bed.

Lukie, congrats hunny. Please have a wee rest and take things easy 

Glad you've triggered Dolly - lie in for you tomorrow!!

Sency, hope you're still taking things easy.

Nell my love, did your DH have a proper medical evaluation? Hope you are over the worst of your cold.

Mellster, was so worried when I read the first part of your email - foolishly eyes started leaking water. Am so glad the little ones are ok.

Nico, lovely prayers - thank you!

Love to Lilly, that naughty Welshie, Truly (hope your back is pain-free), Sue, Jeanne (in Cornwall?), Loubs and anyone I may have forgotten (unintentionally). My bed calls. *xx*


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi everyone,
lukey...tons of luck, seems like you had great embies.
Dolly....tons of luck too for EC.
I am on day 2 of drugs.had taken first lot mon eve, blood test this morn and then got a call lunchtime today to say administer 450IUI Puregon ASAP.Whilst i am so not new to IVF I am new to ARGC.Can anyone explain what they could have possibly detected lacking in my bloods from one blood test following one shot of drugs just about 12 hours prior?? 
I hate not understanding why I am doing something...sure I will have to get used to it.
Molly Mo


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2006)

Molly not sure (oestradiol?) - give them a call they will always explain everything to you. Also if they do it again (which they will - to everyone!) - then ask there and then. Don't worry - they are just doing their best for you.

Morning other lovelies - had a quick browse as DH needs comp mots of the day   and am now off to my sofa  

Later

Lukey

xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Work- Grrr.
Lukey- without lifeline- noooooooo! tell DH he has to take a break once an hour and get that laptop away from him....isn't it your toy anyhow?


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2006)

Managed a quick peek!

Girls - we were tenth on the list - SORT IT OUT!      

Feeling all cocooned....warm and cosy with L and L - have already read half a book and DH has been looking after me so well!  

Sency - hope you are doing the same - when are you back to work, tomorrow wasn't it? Any symptoms yet?

Later

Lukey


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

Yeay Luko!  Glad L & L are back home with you,     for the 2ww, enjoy being pampered by your dh.  

Dolly GOOD LUCK for tomorrow!

Nico   to you

Hi Mel, K, Lily, Nell, anyone else I have not mentioned 

egg
xxx


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Good Lukey - what are you reading?  Have had a few twinges, but probably just noticing things that happen all the time.

Yes, back to work tomorrow, and I really don't want to go.    here is something in the morning I can't miss, but should be able to have an easy afternoon, and maybe get home early, and Friday too.

STL


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi Gang

Lukey well done sweet heart  take it easy XXxx 2 for you and DH 2 for embies

HI egg lots of love to you 

I had a terrible row with DH and he said if i did not spend 3 hours a day on FF I may get some work done B********D  so I slept in on the top floor and when i got up this  morning he had taken away my lap top and took it to work we have not said much to eachother to day and i now dont have a day off for 12 days in a row 

And im feeling really sorry for my self Nat left today in a lovley public show of emotions on reception with a fully booked salon  Not a good look


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Sorry 

still at work and have to do end of day reports and balance till  I may not be about tonight have some talking to do with DH.

me me me me sorry 

love you all 

nico


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Nico- that seems a little harsh. maybe DH is feeling a little left out. I am not sure how much you can fit into the day on top of what you do already?!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2006)

Nico   
Nell : you better?   
Sency : hope tmrw is not too bad   
Dol : GOOD LUCK for EC madam - lots of eggies please!   

V bored but have done nothing bar read and doss - so not used to it but I am really trying....

DH just finishing work and now washing up and cooking - bless him; he has just learnt what it is like to be a wife!

LOL

Lukey

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi Girls, how are you all?

Lukey, Sency, hope your both taking it easy...Just wanted to ask you a question.... what time did you get asked in for EC?  And what number where you on the list?  And did you wait long (sorry should have said lots of questions!).  

I've been told to get there at 7.30, but I'm 6th on the list... surely that means I've got a LONG wait.  I've been lucky both other times as there was only 3 of us having EC and I was downstairs by 7.30.

Nico, I agree - surely you do so many other things you're allowed a bit of "you time".  Hope you make it up soon.

Hi to all

Dolly x


----------



## louby lou (Nov 7, 2006)

GO LUKEY GO LUKEY GO LUKEY!!!!!!!   FANTASTIC!

pARDON ME BUT I DIDNT READ THE END(whoops)of the last thread... did you get some in the freezer for double double trouble later   

Nico, I reckon you should stay off work until he grovels!

Good luck Dolly!

Did i miss anything else ( ooh hope you're ok now mellie)

I've been Christmas shopping for the world asleep by 8pm most nights ( gave up working in feb to ivf)was very hormonal at the weekend but am more settled now, just bloated.

Hope all's ok for everyone xx Can't work out if i am or im not--been looking at my belly in mirrors and windows all over! (oh to add to a much earlier conversation-i even repaint my toenails when im in for a 'closer than close inspection' xxx)

Find out on Monday-clueless xx


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Lukey - at least one more day of complete dossing my girl, dh needs just a wee bit more practice at being wifey!

Nico - you need a msaaive hug I think, you are such a trooper.  Hope dh relents and lets you back to play with your pals, we need you too!

Dolly - all the very very best for tomorrow.  Nice quality eggs please.  I was 4th, and was told to be there at 7.  i went downstairs at about 7:45, and had my canula thingy in and then hadabout 5 minutes before the girl in front went in.  She wasn't too long in theatre.  So I guess you will have a bit of a wait, but it doesn't really seem to drag, what with all the steps - going throuh your paperwork and all.

Louby - good luck for Monday, are you tempted to test in advance?

Molly, I think they do that to everyone on Day 2, gives a more concentrated boot to the old ovaries right at the start to get them going maybe?

Nelster, hope your cold is well and truly on the way out.

Have become a sofa addict, commuting tomorrow is feeling like a trip up the amazon.  Got to happen eventually........................ 

Sency.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi Louby, were you ears burning yesterday afternoon? I was telling a friend of mine about your treatment, she's currently doing natural IUI at Holly House and was really interested to hear about Create and your natural IVF. You are good doing your Christmas shopping.. I haven't even started, can't concentrate on IVF and Christmas !!

I can't believe your 2ww is nearly up! Fingers crossed for Monday







.

You've just reminded me I've got to take off my nail varnish before EC tomorrow... best go and do it now before I forget again!

love 
Dolly x


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2006)

Sency, thanks for your reply.. hopefully I won't have too long to wait then.  

Hope going back to work isn't so bad tomorrow.. at least it's nearly the weekend!

... This isn't getting my nail varnish removed....!!!!  actually hope I've got some remover!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

My cold is nearly gone, DH has it full force. He got up to make me breakfast, went back to bed and got up at 1530hrs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## louby lou (Nov 7, 2006)

Been christmas shopping incase ( and very hopefully) I might be feeling too rubbish to shop by mid december...

Not going to test early sency as I won't believe it anyway!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2006)

Dol - I was no. 2 on the list so not much help really! Went down at 7.30 - but they move them through!!

REALLY GOOD LUCK

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Elo

Thinking of you all and hope to see KmcDreamy tomorrow morning.
Hope you are all fine and dandy.
Will catchup tomorrow afternoon

*xx*


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Feel like an intruder when reading all your posts but i don't know where else 'to go' during this part of the cycle.Doesn't appear to be anyone else new to ARGC or just started cycling there like me. Sorry girls.
Wishing you all tons of luck,you are all doing really well and as ever, knowing that there are so many of us going through this constant nightmare and having other people to turn to does actually help.
However much I had heard and been warned I am still amazed at the intensity and daily commitment required for treatment at ARGC...but as people always say thats why he (Taranisi) gets the results that he does.I have never experienced the same at any of the other clinics I have been to and believe me, i have tried a few!
Sency, thanks, I was thinking that upping the dose must be something to do with wanting to kickstart the ovaries but needless to say was still a bit amzed when today I was told to administer 600IUI of puregon ASAP!
Oh well
Love to you all
Molly Mo
x


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

Molly - you are most certainly not an intruder my girl! This site is for all and sundry and we love another face. I think some of us are just "mad and frequent" posters which makes us feel like we know each other better than we really do. Think how stale we'd get if we did not have others joining in! Just so you know, I am not sure there is anyone who is actually at the same stage of treatment as anyone else, so do not feel left out. Keep us posted on how you are doing?

LOL

Lukey

xxx

Morning all!


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Not so good girls, woke up this morning to find I've been bleeding overnight.  I know there could be a number of reasons, but it doesn't feel great.          

Haven't gone to work obviously.  Going to wait another while to see if it is continuing, then I guss I should phone the clinic?

Sency.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

Sency - do not panic....yes phone the clinic - but bleeding is actually very common. Most impt thing is to rest my love.

Deep breathes and try to stay calm       

Let us know?

L

xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

Sency - r u OK?


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Sency . call the clinic and let us all know   

good luck dolly

Molly please join us you are so welcome (can you cook)   thats what we talk about half the time that and Jason donavan   

Lukey.  sit tight 

Made up with DH sort of.

better go Anni Lenox just arrived 

XX


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hanging in here Lukey, have not got through to the clinic yet, trying to stay            . Do feel a bit crampy though.

S


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

Keep trying Sency - I got though this time yesterday : speed re-dial   

Nico - you hob-nobber you!  - yeah Molly if you can cook, brilliant!    (nico is queen of the aga though)


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Well clinic seemed very unconcerned, just call back if it restarts and is heavy, so trying not to worry.  Dreading every loo trip though.........

Dolly will be in recovery now probably, hope it all went really well Doll, and you are enjoying the snuggly duvet and tea!

S & hopefully still T & L


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

Hate to say it but the timing is perfect for an implantation bleed Senc. Hope it was


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

sency . stay cool hope your ok go read a cookery book thats what I do when I am fretting it always calms me down  SAD as I am the most calming one I have is Nigella how to be a domestic goddess and Nigel slaters I think Ill stop there as I am sounding weireder than I am 

lots of love  nico


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi girls, just a quickie from me as feeling a bit woozy and sore.... the good news is that we have 18 eggs,  can't tell you how pleased we are (I was sure they had given me someone elses form!), we usually get between 5-9 (last time we got 5).  So at this point in time I am very happy!

will post again later.

love to all

Dx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

sency- hope that things settle down...
Dolly- wow!! What a result...rest up girl.
Molly- I am doing nothing at moment so come here to gas. 

Have tried to ring to tell them about my +OPK but no joy- so sent an email! Hopefully they will read it and tell me when to get more bloods....


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

Dol - fantastic news - BRILLIANT - here's to some good embies tomorrow    . Hey think this lower FSH lark is definitely meaning something don't you?
Nell - keep calling them I would

xxxx


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Brilliant news Dolly, clever girl.

Nico, hmmmm, I don't think you're sounding weirder than you are..... 

Lukey - I know the timing would be good for implantation, but the term is usually 'spotting', never heard anyone refer to implant gushing  .

haven't even made it into pjs today, still in dressing gown.....its great, I'm a slob at heart!

Sxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx (for everybody)


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

Agree Senc, Nico has a long way to go before she sounds weirder than she really is     (love you Nico really  )
As for the gushing - don't forget you are on Clexane so any clots etc will just have broken up - they did make a point at my ET of saying that even, what might seem like, AF-bleeding is possible - the agany is you still have to wait for the test day anyway of course  (but you have us all to keep you sane    xx)


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi all of you lovely ladies,
Sency...Please do not worry,easier said than done I know but I am sure the bleeding is not period,also you are at the wrong time in the 2ww for that.
Dolly....well done you, 18 eggs is fab, you must be good.I too only ever used to get 4 or 5, one time just 2.
Nico.....thanks, yes i can cook and absoloutely love to cook and am always cooking...keeps me sane and can I just say to you all.......I sooooooooo fancy the guy from Greys Anatomy and I can't believe that the actual programme is so good, I get so upset when it ends each week, i don't normally like things like that.
Clinic have rang already, 600 iui's puregon again today for me!
Scan tomorrow after bloods
Molly Mo
x


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi Molly - good you got your call early; no need to wait around! What day ar eyou on now?
Senc - sorry forgot to ask - did you say you had tol dwork you were off doing IVF or "something else"?

LOL

Lukey

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx (xx for Sency's embies and xx for my embeis)


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

I am on day day 4 of drugs Lukey
Molly Mo
x


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi Girls, Thank you all so much for your best wishes.

Dolly, Many Many Congratulations on 18 eggs thats fab news, well done girl.

Lukey, I hope you are OK and keeping L & L warm on cosy.

Sency, Please don't worry too much I also had a bleed during my 2ww, I will keep everything crossed for you.

Louby, I hope you are well, and not too hormonal at the moment.

She-Hulk, how did you get on with your scan this morning, I hope all went well.

Molly, Good luck for your scan tomorrow.

Nico, I hope you have properly made up with DH now, we can't have you sleeping in a different room.

Nell, I'm glad you are feeling better, hope your DH is soon too.

K & Lily, I hope you are feeling well, and looking after your little ones.

Hi egg, I hope you are well.

Hi to Welshie, Sam, sjc, Truly and everyone else I have missed.

Take care all. xx


----------



## louby lou (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi all,

Hope you're feeling better sency- feet up with the afternoon movie and sweeties x

18 EGGS!!!!  Fabulous Dolly!

Good luck Molly!

How you feeling Lukey?...was tempted to do a test tmrw but i dont want the confusion xxxx


----------



## louby lou (Nov 7, 2006)

MelMac-How are you? xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

Louby - def do not do a test til the day


----------



## louby lou (Nov 7, 2006)

Is that the pregnancy police? lol!

When is your test?


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

Sunday the 10th (OMG!)


----------



## louby lou (Nov 7, 2006)

How are you feeling lady?


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Blimey Lukey, you are a stern one!  WE will be quoting that back to you know round about 8th December......!How are you today, have you finished your book yet?  Is dh still being a slave to your every whim?

Hi Mel, thanks for the encouragement. 

Molly, good luck for the scan tomorrow, hope you get some nice follicles developing.

Louby - plenty of distraction required over the weekend for you.....

No more bleeding so far, fingers crossed.

S


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

Sency great news!!

I am ABSOLUTELY not going to do a test, don't know why, just know I'm not   

Have finished my book (The Butterfly House - v good) and started the next one. Had a   moment earlier as curled up to watch a trashy movie and guess what it was about...a mad woman who went and got her ex-BF's embies and had them put back into her instead of his wife. CAN YOU BELIEVE IT. Anyway I new that L and L would not be comfy watching this trauma (never mind that I was freaking) so I switched off and went back to reading - much safer.........and bizarrely my book was about a man who had been trying for 4 years and got his son    - much nicer....such a weird world    

Love to all

Lukey


xx


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

I saw a funny film the other afternoon (it wasn't supposed to be funny) it was called "The hand that rocks the Cradle" by Mary Higgins Clarke, about a Fertility doctor who tried to kill the District Attorney with Heparin and a paper cut.  My DP walked in while I was watching it and nearly wet himself  

I seem to be fine now thank Louby, still constantly looking out for the other clot, but I have definitely been taking it easy, luckily enough I'm on A/L at the moment any way, so no work till next week  .   

    Here is my stern no POAS policeman too.  The trick really is just not to have any in the house and make sure you don't have to go in anywhere that sells them.  I was like Lukey this time and really didn't want to do it, try and stay strong.

xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Wotcha all

Had my first experience of the ARGC madness!! Tons and tons of people waiting and some of the shameless men couldn't even relinquish their seats for standing females. I gave a couple in the corridor the filthiest look ever. K, I didn't get there till 8:45 - I looked out for you ....

Scan went fine - thanks for asking Mel my darling. Did bloods and chicago (still hyperventilating at the cost) - can't believe how much blood they take! Credit card is more or less £1k lighter too - eeeek Mel, how's your new pad? I'm praying that you have heating hunny.

Loubs, no testing till the day pur-leez (or Lukey will have words  ) I agree with Mel, don't have them in the house...

Sency, sending you tons of    Keep up the good work (resting)  I'm sure everything is fine - T & L are burrowing into your nice thick lining and getting comfy 

Wow, that's a lot of eggs Dolly! Well done hunny. Hope you are tucked up and nice and snug on this cold day! Another lie in for you tomorrow 

Hey Lukester, how's it going? Have you reclaimed your lappie?

Nellster I'm ovulating too as nice big follie showed up on the scan - we are in synch! Forgot to do the OPKs completely though  How's your DH? Pls pm me hunny - am home for the rest of the day.

Nico, how's it going? Have you read Nigel Slater's book called Toast?

Molly, glad the stims are going well. We'll have none of this intruder talk either (stern tone).

Lilly, how r u? It's been a wee while since we heard from you.

K, what time were you at the madhouse today? I was in the corridor with my starbucks looking oot for u..

Jeanne, hope Cornwall is lovely 

Welshie, are you behaving?

Gaaah, went upstairs to look for radiator key to bleed rad in the study and missed ARGCs call - they want me in next Tuesday for another bl**dy blood test.... I'll have no blood left at this rate  Are they strict on which days we go in for this? Maybe if I get there for 7:30 I can be away by 8ish.. How do you lot manage to go in every day for bloods?

*xx*


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Shee
Yes I loved that book it was also book at bed time on radio 4     must get a life must get a life. I know what you meen about the blood tests the next one you have will only be £30 mine was on my moneter cycle.

laters all you lovly girls


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

She - you do it because you have to - conveyor-belt styleee. If you can, stick (right from the beginning) to doing exactly what they want and when - it is far less stressful being a zombie   . The other BT will be to check you've ovulated I'm guessing etc. Glad it went well.
Got a text from Welshie - she is fine and will be back soon all. BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA   

xxxx


----------



## jeannethorndike (Nov 6, 2006)

On day 4 of drugs now = it goes by quite quickly!  Surprised have only been on 225 Puregon every day until now and they want a scan tomorrow.  Seems like a low dose compared with others - when do I change to the cheaper drugs!!!  At my MIL house by myself with the dog who is keeping me sane.  Looking forward to the weekend when DH is coming up -hope everyone is well and keeping sane on the rolllacoaster of life!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

Jeane - look out for Molly, she is on day 4 too! (there you go Molly) - would not worry about the dose you just get what you need. 225 is a lot cheaper than 450! Plus if you stick with Puregon that is good as it is so easy - do you have the pen?

L

xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

Do you believe it ... I've been asleep ALL afternoon (only waking up at 2pm to eat!)... but feel much better now.

Molly, don't worry about drug dosage - Mr T bases everything on your daily blood results and will be doing what's best for you. I was on 600 puregon at the beginning and it came down to 300 or 450.

Sency, please try not to worry about the bleeding, easier said than done I know, it is too early for AF so could easily be implantation bleeding. Did you get through to them this afternoon? Glad you stayed home and took it easy though.

Louby, I'm always tempted to test early and ALWAYS regret it if I do (even on the time I had a +).

She, it's pretty busy in there at the moment. Plus there were 11 of us in for EC today and then a couple of HLMs. They are strict about timing of bloods... it is difficult when you start having to go for daily bloods - but you soon forget you ever had a life and just get on with it!!!!!!

Love to all

(a still very happy) Dolly xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Hello Dolly (there I go singing again)

Sorry Jeanne, was mixing you up with Sue - durrr.  Glad you have your dog for company.

Yes Lukie, feel like a zombie today - fighting to stay awake while wathing Prof Tash on this weeks sagas.  Pls giv my love to Welshie.

Dolly, glad you've had a nice long rest. Is DH waiting on you?  That's a cute smiley you've got there too!

ttfn
xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

She, I'm being treated like a Queen today!  Am currently sat with my feet up on the sofa and he is faffing around  in the kitchen (doing dinner I hope... am starving again!!!).

Re: Prof Tash's programmes - is it me or are they only showing people who are successful?

Love
Dx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Dolly, not all couples were successful in the previous episodes.  Boy, don't think my poor DH will be able to watch this episode though...

What's your dh cooking for your supper?  I hope nice smells are wafting from the kitchen


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

Dol - you're right it is all a bit sciency and idealistic - not really showing the true world of IVF for most of the patients and the impact on their lives etc blah blah blah    

So pleased for you and the 18 eggs  - hope they call you early!

PS DH won't be cooking, just making a mess - love them all!   

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Turn my back and we are up to page 4/5 already!! Heck...

Managed to get through at last and laughed when she said come in for a blood test on Mon, tue or wed next week. I only need my progesterone doing and can get that at work. She confirmed that the clinic will not be running at full tilt over Xmas and they cannot guarantee drugs and tests etc...she said it would not be wise to cycle when there was a chance it would be abandoned if it fell on the wrong days etc.

I have an appt here on 19Dec to talk about getting a HLM done here and asked ARGC for some info to give to the docs here so they know what they are looking for.  Timings may therefore mean slippage of cycling to Jan/Feb 07. I think this is wiser as it means DH will be stronger and we will know what our plans with work will be for next Summer too. She- will PM you lovey, thanks.

Need to go hang pictures up with DH now, so will check back later.
Huggettes to the lovely crew on this thread-


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

Just peaked my head round the kitchen door.... you're right about the mess!!!  We're having smoked cod and bubble and squeek (is nicer than it sounds!).

I didn't watch the very first programme (about the PGD), i think the last one in the series is about knowing when to stop (one for me to watch I think!!!).  

There was a guy in recovery today who had that procedure.  Watching the show really made me think about what amazing things they can do these days.

Nell, interesting to hear that they wind down a bit over Christmas - I was under the impression they only shut on Christmas day.  It's def worth waiting if there is any chance it's going to be abandoned.  Plus sounds like it will be better timing for both of you anyway.  Jan / Feb will come round so fast...!

love
Dx


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi everyone,
I agree, the only way to cope with the intensity of it all at ARGC is to kinda go into robot mode and just do exactly wha they say and when they say....just like i am with my DH...not!
I just so know that I am passing through or sitting in the corridor or waiting room with one or two of you some days but i don't know who you are.
I was sitting there this morning for instance and heard a couple standing by the stairs.The woman was just about to go down for her EC, they then said hello to another lady who had walked in and was saying how she was late for her teaching job etc...The lady going down could have been you Dolly but just as easily could have been someone not even using this site.
Thanks Dolly by the way, it is comforting to know that you started off at 600 iui Puregon and then went down and look what happened by the time you got to EC.I was beginning to think the blood tests were showing that ovaries were showing Zero reaction to the drugs, guess they still could be.Hope you feel rested tomorrow and you have good news from the embryologists.
Thanks Lukey, Jeanne must be exactly at my stage in stimming....
Jeanne, are you there?What time are you going to get there for scan tomorrow?
Sency, hope you are ok this eve and everyone hope you are good too.
Do/Did you all have lots of milk during a cycle as although they advised it have only had a glass since Monday as i hate drinking straight milk.I have lots of brazil nuts though.Have been kidding myself with a hot chocolate every day hoping that counts (milk wise)
Lots of love to you all
Molly Mo
x


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

If you can do the milk Molly do it, it is supposed to be good for egg quality and therefore embies! Just slug it back - I hate milk and I did it! (am doing it) - 2 glasses am, 2 glass pm, one glass before bed
Nell - def think Jan is best for so many reasons - you will be so much cooler about it all - plus as you say DH will be feeling stronger...and you'll never get HLM done in time anyway ..........and it would be so stressful. PHEW!
Dol - think the guy on the table was the DH of one of the girls on the newbies thread - he was in today and they found sperm - yippee!
Nico - where are you
Hope all still OK Senc
Glad Scan good She
Hi everyone else - DH clanging around in the kitchen - hope its to good effect! (do love him though)

Lukey

xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Sounds like your DH is cooking up a storm Lukey  

Wot time were you at the clinic Dolly?  Don't think you'd have missed me - 7ft green chick


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

Lukey, great to hear the guy's op was a success.. I did feel for him after i'd seen what he had to go through the night before!  

Molly, I would try and drink the milk....  But they did also say to me that if you can't drink milk try yoghurt (you can buy those yoghurt drinks which are quite nice).  Or a good trick is to stick a banana in it and whizz it in the food processor, kind of like a poor man's milk shake!!!! It wasn't me you saw ...

She, I was there from 7.30 to 10.15 ish, but was downstairs from 8am... sorry didn't see you!!!!!!  But did you have your rubber ball with you?

Am looking forward to a nice lie in tomorrow... MMMMmmm

Dx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Naw - just my pschedelic bag


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

Hope you had a few more clothes on... it was a bit chilly out there today!!!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

She hulk probably thinks that clothes are for cissy's and they would almost definately clash with her complexion!
DH is bashing away...at the walls. We still have plaster on them which is good and now have pictures to boot. Wow almost a home I'd say.


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Ya cheeky minxes ....


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

hehe...


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Nice cuppa and beddy byes for moi.

night night and sleep well

*xx*


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Me too...cuppa with DH and sit back to admire our handiwork. I sooooo need a lie in and won't get one till Sun....dh will have gone by then...boohooo.  

Nighty night all...


----------



## Blueberry123 (Nov 7, 2006)

Does anybody know how the test day works at the ARCG?  Do you go in and give blood then they call you like normal?  I am testing on Dec 4 but don't really want to get that call at work!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi Blueberry, you're right it is just like normal - both my calls were in the early afternoon and luckily fell on days when I wasn't at work.  

But I imagine that if you ask they could call you at a specific time (ie when you get home from work) as they are around and calling people with their daily instructions until pretty late in the evening.

Good luck for your test.

Dolly


----------



## Blueberry123 (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Dolly.


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Morning Ladies... gosh I'm away for one day and you've gone through over 4 pages   

She, we were there at the same time.  I got there yesterday at about 8.50 and left about 10.15.  Didn't pick up your PM until last night so didn't know what to look out for    Yes, it was busy yesterday but the scans seemed to move fast.  I was sat on the stairs for a while and then moved into the room.  Anyway, hope scan went well.  You asked about bloods, your form should have been sent around to Harley street so you can go straight there (check with ARGC they'll be doing this), the blood place opens at 7.30 and if you get there then you'll usually be seen within a couple of minutes.  I always turned up at 7.30 and had no problem but the odd day I got there at 7.45 I had to wait around for 20-30 minutes!

Lukey hun... so with you on the POAS... stay away from them     Glad you are taking it easy, just rest and relax my dear    Keep the texts flying, they keep me sane in the mad house I call work!!

Nico, glad you got things sorted with DH.  I know what you are going through when DH tells you to get off the computer.  When I was first stimming my DH used to nagg me beacuse of the time I spent on FF.. reckoned I talked to you girls more than I did to him.  Sooo, we started having little 'fertility' chats for 5-10 minutes every night in bed (not the most sexy thing to do in bed I know  ).  I realised that although he was living this IVF with me he really didn't know ALL the details.  Anyway, when he realised how much support and informtaion I got from FF he really relaxed about it and never hassled me (unless I was on it for more than an hour    ).  Anyhow, what I'm trying to say is I know what its like with a DH nagging about FF.  Stick with it hun we're all here for you  

Nell, glad you're nose has stopped running, you really have been through a rough few days.  Hopefully you got the info from ARGC on the HLM.  Is there no way you can get it done at ARGC?  Guessing not really as the travel is a nightmare for you   Agree with the others that if there's a risk you're cycle could be abadoned over Xmas best to wait for Jan/Feb.

Sency, hang on in there hun    Easy for us to say I know but try not to worry about the bleed.  As Mel said, she had some bleed during the 2ww and still has double trouble on the way.  Also another lady who I've been friendly with as we stimmed together, EC and ET staright after each other, had bleeding quite a bit on 2ww and she still got a BFP and all is going well for her.  Also, agree with Mel's comment on the clexane/asprin making it seem worse... I was told this when I had my discharge last week and panicked. SEnding lots of     for you.

Blueberry, as Dolly said test day is like a normal day (except if you're anything like me you'll be in tears when giving your blood sample   (still embarassed about that  ).  You could try asking them to call you at a certain time but as you know they are so busy that I think they tend to just do things in order.  I had my call at around 12.30 and they advised that they would then call later with instructions of what to do next (they called me again at about 5.45).  If you can, wait and do the proper blood test as you'll be given the HCG level and not just a yes or no.  GOOD LUCK!!

Dollie, well done on the eggs... hope you get good neews on fertilisation  today   

Molly, I think Lukey alreday answered you on this but yes I drank the milk (if MrT had told me to stand outside in the rain naked I would have  )  I used to buy the 2 pint (think that's just over a litre) organic skimmed milk so I knew I had to get through one of those a day.. was my way on monitoring it.  If you have a diet that's alreday quite high in protein Zita says it isn't neccesary... but if you can I would.  Don't forget the water too.. I was on 7 litres by EC as they were worried about OHSS with me.  Hope it's all going well  

Not sure who asked about drug dose (sorry it's early I my brain is mush), don't worry if they swap them about and reduce them... I started on 150 puregon, went up to 225 but then down to 75 and nothing on some days.  It really does go to show that they do monitor you closely and totally tailor the treatment to you (unlike other clinics).  Just accept what MrT asks you to do as he's doing the best for you.

Lily, mel, hope you're both fine and not too tired    Thinking of you both.

Welshie, Sam, am sure I've forgotten someone (sorry!).. hope you're all doing well  

Well, yesterday was my last trip to ARGC.. feels so weird to walk out of the place and not have an appointment    Don't get me wrong I've got the result I prayed and dreamed of, but it feels kind of sad as they've become by family.  I walk in and they know my name and say hi, they now remember what stage I'm at and remember little things I've been through... it was quite emotional in a way    It's been comforting having them at the end of the phone for past few months.  Scan was fine yesterday, babies still same size and growing.  I only have to send ARGC details of my nuchal scan and my FBC at 12 weeks to let MrT decide when I come off the gestone, dexamethasone, clexane and asprin (yes, I'm like a pin cushion and I rattle!).....

Anyway... best finish this essay..... lots of   to you all.....

love  Kxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2006)

wow K - where did that all come from??     

Morning all!

How are you doing Senc - been thinking about you as I ate my yoghurt this morning   

Lukey

xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2006)

Morning all!

K, glad to hear your scan went well and the babies are growing well.

They just rang.... we have 15 embryos...







I just can't believe it! I keep thinking something is going to go wrong soon as it's just too good to be true......

Better ring DH and tell him the good news!

be back soon...

Dx


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2006)

Woooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooooo                         - maybe some frosties too??!! 

Blo*dy brilliant Dolly - so, so pleased for you....THIS IS THE ONE!

Keep dividing Dolly's little embies    

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Wow Dolly, 15 embies is an amazing number.  Well done.  Dh must be over the moon too.

Lukey, I am doing OK.  Have had no more bleeding overnight which is a big relief.  Still not feeling 100% positive obviously, but I am sort of prepared for a BFN without being totally miserable.  Maybe one managed to cling on?  Will know in a week's time!  What did dh produce for din dins last night?  Mine is coming home at lunchtime today and am thinking of having a little trip out.  Haven't been out at all since ET on Sunday.  Might get him to drive me to a local garden centre to look at the Christmas stuff and have a cup of tea.    Feel like an old lady looking forward to an annual outing!

Nell, glad your place is feeling more like a home now, you have both worked hard.  How long will you and dh be apart for this time?

k - gosh yes, that must feel weird.  I found it kind of hard after ET when I wouldn't be talking to them again for 12 days......You've got the best possible reason though - you just don't need them anymore!  Thanks for all the reassurance, I can't have too much of it at the mo.

Blueberry, good luck on Monday, please pop in and let us know how it goes.

Molly - I agree with the others on the milk.  I made soup wih mine quite often.  Fry up some finely chopped veggies, bacon also good, until they are cooked, then turn the heat down, add the milk and some choppped herbs - chives and parsley are good - black pepper and a little stock powder (like Just Bouillion) and heat gently without boiling.  My fav was bacon and sweetcorn with parsley.

Wow she - do you have to have extra high doses of drugs with you being 7ft tall and all?  I used to get to the blood place about 7:50 - 7:55, and never had to wait more than about 5 mins.

Nico - how are you surviving, you name dropper you!  Miss the menu updates.  AS dh is cooking htis week we are having lots of lovely stuff made by our good friend Mark Spencer!  Not complaining though.

Mel, hope you are settling in OK, and the old central heating system hasn't let you down!

Lily, hope all is well with you.

Welshie - you are not forgotten - Lukey please pass on a hug from all of us

Louby - how are you holding out?  Sam, hi to you too

That's enough from me for now!

Sency


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2006)

Great news Sency - try not to give up on it all - honestly I think it is really good news that you have not more bleeding at the mo (fingers crossed). It ain't over till it's over. Know what you mean about venturing out. I was just thinking how squalid it was to have been here for 3 days without going out (no fresh air etc) - then I thought, well it's pouring anyway and I don't see too many other non-IVFers going for a walk!! I have decided that tomorrow I may do more things (rather than TV, FF, reading, TV, FF, reading etc!) - so will progress to present-wrapping, filing of post and FF of course! (such an exciting life when on the 2WW!) - what have you been doing? I still don't quite know what I should do or not do  - like when I brush my teeth, I do it v gently as I think the ferocious shaking might otherwise scare the embies!! MAD LUKEY MOMENT I know.......and I have been making DH lift anything more than a bottle of water! I think you deserve a trip out - enjoy!

L

xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

What a morning- busy, busy, busy. My brain is fried. DH is meeting me for lunch as we need to sort out some stuff at the german bank. Up early again tomorrow for 6 day in a row...so tired. Not even energy for nooky at moment as I am asleep the minute my head hits pillow..poor DH.
He is back in UK for about 3 weeks if he manages ok. I am concerned he is not ready, but he WANTS to do it. he will then be back just before Xmas and is off till feb. So Jan may be our month to cycle or Feb?? Not sure.

Dolly- wow! I want to be on your protocol!!


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi girls this is a me post sorry

My brother and DP are having a baby in Jan I have not seen them all year when she had a mist miscarriage in Feb this year I sent a long letter full of hope for both of our future.  My IVF failed she got pregnant , and I have sent text wishing her luck with her scan ect and my brother called me on my birthday, I don’t know his DP that well. But the whole thing has up set my mum and they have not even been to see my mum for the whole pregnancy or invited my parents up to stay they live in London. 

Any way we don’t have JJ this Christmas and are going to my parents and have been for a long time. Yesterday my mum has an Email from brothers DP to say that they thought they would come down REMEMBER they have not been to Salisbury all year and never at Christmas (they Ski) 

I lost the plot the last thing I want to do is sit about fussing over her fat belly and picking out baby names So I cried and screamed and put the phone down did a bit more crying and screaming till my DH called my daddy and said That there is no way that he would put me thro that on Christmas day after the year that I have had.

Have spoken to Mummy this morning and she has emailed them back saying there is no room at the Inn and I have issues not with them but with the whole thing and it would be nice to see them at new year .

I have made a complete song and dance and feel terrible to have to make my mum choose who she can have for Christmas .

I feel terrible puffy eyed and a bit of a spoil sport 

But she is a vegetarian and what use are the on Christmas day (sorry welshy)#

I will be back soon I love my DH very much he was a wonderful suport last nite and is all sweet today

Nico


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2006)

Oh hun - what a trauma  . I now you have said before how hard you are finding all of this. How has your relationship with your brother been in the past? The reason I say this is, if it has been quite good I am sure that he will understand that just sometimes we just can't do things and therefore how much you are hurting etc. If so, then I am sure that although he may not fully understand himself (how can he?!), he will understand for you. It seems like your parents understand and are prepared to sort things to ensure it all works out OK so I'm sure that has helped. DH too has come up trumps - bless  . One thing though - have you tried meeting up with you brother - just the two of you - and having a  really good chat? (that way there are no bumps in sight etc!) - the reason I say this is, there will come a point when you do have to meet up and it will be so much easier for you if you have already taken some steps towards that. When their baby is born it will be so much harder to do hun....and I can not stress enough that you really will treasure your relationship with your niece/nephew when he/she arrives; regardless of how many littlees you do or don't have on the way by then. 

Try to meet up with him?

Sending you lots of love

PS glad you can still laugh - loved the veggie christmas crack!   (and I don't think Welshie would mind either!)

Lukey

xx


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Oh Poor Nico.  I understand in a way, have had a problem relationship with one of my brothers since he got married.  Have no good advice to offer as brother and I still don't really speak at all, but       to you.  Really glad dh has come over all supportive and is looking afer you so well.  Don't feel bad hon, you feel what you feel, and sometimes we are right to demand a wee bit of consideration, if your Mum thought you were being unreasonable she wouldn't have done what she's done.  Probably glad not ot have to cook a nut roast!

Take care, gorgeous girl!

S xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

thanx girls 

I have always been very close to my brother ( we grew up together)    very close in age 17 months he is a grumpy old B******ed a lot of the time but I love him very much .

Your always amazing thank you 

both got your feet up I hope XX
XX
XX
XX


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Nico- no pearls of wisdom...just a hug!


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

Nico, your dh sounds like he was great!  It would have been hard for your mum either way, but this way you and your mum can enjoy xmas without all the tension and your mum can see your brother over new years.
Not sure about the veggie comment though they're good for doing the washing up  

Sency I think it sounds like good news, its far too early to be   and most women who are having gestone don't get af while having it.


Lukey I washed my hair in the shower the day after et and then wondered if I had overdone it, but if I hadn't the stress of having dirty hair would have caused them more harm.  Its amazing how precious we make ourselves during the 2ww when the general population go jogging, lift toddlers, shopping bags etc without even knowing they're pg.  I think teethbrushing is probably ok   

Dolly thats agreat number of embryos    to you

K so pleased your babies are doing well and you have been set free from argc  

love and hugs to everyone else
egg
xxx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Had my flu jab this afternoon, and my arm is now sore. Never thought about it before but now feel it is worth it. Of course DH is managing to bump it at every opportunity!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2006)

that's nice nell


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi egg nice to have you around have you had your follow up appointment at ARGC yet ? >

where are you all this afternoon, DH is being father christmas at JJs school xmas fair he has the out fit and every thing. Bless

still at work out for supper tonite at clients house not really looking forward to it as she has a 36 room house with 2 kitchens and a maid and she still can't cook and i have to be at work at 8.30 tomorrow and 11 on sunday boo hoo


----------



## Blueberry123 (Nov 7, 2006)

This FF is so great. You guys are so good at remembering all the stuff and who sent what.

I was looking forward to coming home tonight to see the new posts.  Is that sad?   Even sader is that I am disappointed that I have theatre tickets tonight so can't read through and chit chat.

Egg - is it that Progesterone you are referring to? Sorry I don't know all the lingo. So if you are taking the pessaries, AF comes later?  I am going mad thinking that AF is here and checking checking checking every ten seconds.  The people next to me at the show tonight are not going to be happy with me getting up every ten seconds.  But if I knew that it would come later I could chill out a bit. 

Lukey - I had a (what looked to be twelve year old) girl carry one bag of groceries to the car for me while on the 2ww. I think there was a roll of toilet paper and a pint of milk in it. I am sure she thought I was mad but really after all we have been through - let her think what she will.    Are you in the 2WW - what is your test date?

Dolly - fantastic news.  Good luck for transfer day. Sending you good thoughts that they all go to mega super duper enhanced Blastocytes.

Have a great evening all.


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello all I'm back, and have missed you all.

I have had such a horrendous week at work.  We had a major software upgrade which has gone horribly wrong.  We tested a version and ended up with a completely different version because the vendor screwed up.  It has been an absolute nightmare and we have been working around the clock to test a new version for next weekend, hence not much FF'ing this week.

I will have missed loads so bear with me.

First of all Blueberry, hello and welcome.  Yes the pessaries delay onset of AF so that the embies have the best possible chance to implant.  On my second IUI it staved off AF for a good few days longer than normal so it does work.

Egg - hope that you are well.  Have you got a follow up date yet?  

Lukey - Congratulations on ET.  I hope that you are taking it easy and keeping your feet up hun.  Have you gotten over the shakes on the ritrodine yet?

Sency - Sorry to hear about your bleed.  I am glad to see that things have settled down a bit now.  Take care.

Dolly - you have a great number there. I hope that they are dividing nicely  

She - how's it going? Hope that monitoring is going well.

Molly - 

Mel - Hope that the move is working out well for you.  I hope that other clot shifts itself soon and that you can get over it and move on.  Glad to hear that the bubs are hanging tight.  Not long now until you get to 12 weeks.  Have you got a date for a nuchal yet?

K - what's it like being set free of ARGC?  Hope that you are keeping well.  When is your nuchal?  I hope that your dad is feeling a lot better now.  

Nico - I cried when I read your posts.  You are sooo sweet to think of us all.  I am glad that you and DH have sorted things out.  I am so sorry about what's happened with your mum .  I have been in a similar situation, and frankly it's most unpleasant.  Especially as for me the person concerned knew of my difficulties ttc and was quite happy to rub it in my face and even went as far as saying that she thought it was a race between us to see who got pg first.  I think that you are better off not having to deal with it.  Hopefully things will be a lot better for you next year 

Nell - I hope that DH is feeling OK.  Try not to stress about cycling and just go with the flow.  

Welshie - hope that you are well

Louby - how are you?  Hope that all is well

Sam and sjc - hope that you are both well too.

Well amongst the nightmare of this week, I managed to find time for my first midwife's appointment.  I have decided which hospital I am going to (a relief really as DH and I had differing views).  He wanted me to go to the hospital where I had had my last failed cycle, which I was dead against.  The deciding factor was that they don't do nuchals and the hospital that I wanted do, so that sealed it.  I have another scan at ARGC next week, which surely should be my last I think.  So I am just waiting for my date from the hospital.  It's all going to be a bit tight.  We are going on holiday on December 16th until New Years Eve so I would just like to get it out of the way and know that everything is going to be OK.  

Lots of love to you all

Lilyx


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi girls,
Hi Dolly, well done on your embies, can't believe that fantastic figure, thats amazing, praying for them dividing over and over.
Sency, so glad that you have no more bleeding, keep positive.
Nico, family things are sometimes so stressful and come at the worst times.look after yourself and let your lovely dh carry on doing so.
Hi and thanks to everyone saying hi to me.
Was told 600 meriniol today and to start orgalutron and the funny one ending in xane.Scan today but he didn't really say anything except follicles starting to develop both sides,haven't a clue how many.
Thats the really interesting thing about these guys..the scans are far far less informative than anywhere i have had before.They don't seem to measure the follicles either?
Molly Mo


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2006)

Morning Girls, hope you're all well.

Lily, sorry to hear you've had a rough time at work, sounds like a real nightmare.

Molly, sounds like things are going well. Are you managing to drink your milk? You're right they don't really concentrate on how many follicles you have, just check that the drugs are doing there stuff. They will start measuring, at least the lead follicle, as you get nearer EC.

Nico, hope supper was better than you expected!

Blueberry, what did you see at the Theatre?

love to all
Dolly (







for my embryos .. hope they're doing ok)


----------



## Blueberry123 (Nov 7, 2006)

Good morning.

Molly Mo: I know it is so strange. I had my last scan with Mr. T himself before the EC day and he just kind of guesstimated the size of the follicles. Then I noticed for the next scan the consultant erased all the information because he actually took measurements and the follicles were smaller than what Dr. T wrote down.  That said, Mr. T probably has a sixth sense about all this stuff. I was only expecting to get three eggs but they got seven somehow. So whatever it is they do - it works!

Dolly Dee: Went to see Rocky Horror Picture Show. It was hilarious. There were so many people dressed up.  And most of them were these adorable woman in their 60's all dressed up in this sexy gear.  Was a good night out to keep my mind off this stuff.

One quick question:  I think the ARGC have me testing on Day 12. Is that normal? I had EC on Sun Nov 19 and ET on Sunday Nov 22 - Doesn't that put me at day 12?  Is that the normal test day? I thought it was the two week wait - day 14? Anyway, I would prefer to delay this as long as possible and would rather have the additional two day grace period if possible.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2006)

Hi Blackberry - the date they give you will be the date to do the test on. As it's a blood test it is not possible to get it wrong at that stage and yes it is at 12 days - the sooner the better I say!   Does that mean you test on Monday? (eeek  ) - sam day as Louby I think?  . Glad you enjoyed the show..

Dolly       - hope those embies are doing their thang!

LOL

Lukey

xx (just had porridge in bed!)


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2006)

Morning Blueberry, The ARGC test pretty early as they do blood tests - clinics that do HPTs tend so say 14 days.  At the ARGC If you have a Day 3 transfer you test 12 days later and 10 days later if you have a 5 day transfer. 

I would love to go and see the Rocky Horror show... where is it on?


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2006)

Hey Dol - we posted at exactly the same time - SPOOKY


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2006)

Morning Lukey, I haven't had my call just yet... 

Lucky you, porridge in bed.  Have you got an easy day ahead of you?


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2006)

Boring day more like - when do you think it is safe to venture out inot the big bad world?!! (where trolleys bash into you, you could trip over paving slabs or drive over speed bumps...or worse....need the loo too much and not be able to find one!!)

Hope you get the call v soon - then come and tell us!

xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2006)

Have you got any good films you could watch....  the weather doesn't look too good out there anyway.

Last time I stayed at home for the first week after ET, this time I'm going to go to work (I only have a 10 minute journey to work and it really is not stressful at all), but I figure it will help keep my mind off things.  I nearly went nuts last time wondering what every twinge was!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2006)

sounds sensible - have decided to try to be normal after Monday...


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2006)

what is normal anyway!!!!!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

In work again- boo. Had a reply typed and then the thread went mad whilst I had to take a call, so just hello from me!!


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Would any one like my day today 8till 6 in a mad busy hair salon DH at home with JJ haveing eggy bread in front of the tv.

Hello blueberry or was it blackberry sorry if i have mist your story but hi and welcome

Dinner last nite was terrible and Jason did'nt win.....
trying to sort out how i can have tomorrow off work and still have reception covered my DMILaw is comming up Sunday so boys will be looked after if I do come to work

nico


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2006)

I can't believe Jason didn't win... I was pretty sure he would (or come second to Myleene).


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2006)

did she win then? (not She   , she - myleene)


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2006)

Matt won....


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

I think the winner was matt not sure if he is in a boy band or something Talking of which I will be in watching Take that tonight sado that I am .   

I think as I don't have a day be for Xmas that any of you in London should come and get your hair done in my salon (good discounts)  so I can get my fix of seeing my Ff's   

Nico


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hello all

I ventured out yesterday, yay!  Went to look at Christmas stuff at Garden centre, then tea and a scone in a cute tea shop.  Felt much better for it.

Nico, thanks, but I don't want to swap days with you!

berry - my test is 2 days post 5 day transfer.

Not sure what to do today either Lukey.  Dh is being annoying, will have to give him a list of tasks to occupy him.

Not into the whole jungle thang, who is Matt?

Sency xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2006)

Matt Willis (I think that's his surname) from Busted.

Anyway they just rang... today I have 14 embryos, the majority of which are at the 4 cell stage.  So they said it is likely we'll be going for a day 5 transfer.  Another hurdle over.....

love
Dx


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2006)

Yippee Dol - blo*dy marvellous - it gets better! Fingers crossed for the same tomorrow (with more cells of course!)    

Senc - so glad you said that - my DH is being a bit annoying too - had to leave him "be" last night for 1/2 hour and then again this am as could feel myself getting agitated and that is not good for embies! Have just had lovely shower and feel quite cheery - glad your day out was good.  

Nico : Take That are fab! I saw them in their prime at Earls Court    

Nell - morning. You're always working!   

L

xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2006)

I went to see Take That at Earls Court too.. but on the tour just before they split (Robbie had already left).  They were fantastic... I'll be watching tonight too!


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

You can tell we are all the same age 

Dolly well done you must be so pleased is this the best result you have had with the ARGC and will you have some for the frezer this time .

Work is nice today really nice clients and my team are all helping me as they know it should be my day off  feeling very loved


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2006)

Dolly - I went to that one to - the girls in front of us had a big banner with all the boys names on it .... and they'd had to scrub out Robbie's name! Yeah - Dolly, have you managed a 5 day transfer before - and frosties?
Nico - glad you are being pampered


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2006)

Lukey, I had a day 5 transfer the first cycle at ARGC, but the 2nd time I only had 2 embryos so they went back on day 3.  I remember those extra days as being so nerve-wracking, especially as they don't give you much info on what's going on on day 4, so I got it in my mind that they'd all stopped!!!  Luckily I agreed to work Wed - Fri next week to cover a girls holiday so have Tuesday off.  DH was going to come with me (he's only ever made it to one transfer) if it was tomorrow... oh well, you can't have everything can you!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Dolly- that is amazing. My ovaries will have a hell of a job stepping up to the mark- they are rubbish... dh leaves today at 6pm....sad...very sad....


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

nell where is he going? ? ? ? not to far I hope


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Back to work in UK for 3 weeks, which is where he is normally based. Sorry for the delay I am just home from work now!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2006)

Nell - enjoy your last 6 hours with DH               


xxxx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

I will= he is packing at the moment and then we will have some lunch before I have to take him to the airport....I hate this part. I know he is dreading it too.
How are you feeling today, botty bullets bloating you up yet??


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2006)

ah-ha - no botty  bullets for me missy - oh no; I get the full wrath of the lovely GESTONE injections! In fact have worked out I am on more drugs now than before - how marvellous!! :

Clexane bd 
Gestone od
Aspirin od
Dexamethosone od
Ritodrine qds (yep at midnight and 6am too)

Lovely

Hope the departing is not too sweet sorrow

Lukey

xxxx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

lukey
have you gone all shakespear on us

Work swinging along nice till going kerrching thats what we like DH keeps calling ever 5 min to see if i'm ok on my own.

Dh wants to get a christmas tree to day   I hate christmas told him he has to wait one more week  Barrrrrrrrrrr humbug


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Poor Nell, it is rubbish when you are trying not to notice the last few hours ticking away.  We will have to try and keep you cheery tomorrow.

Lukey - what is the ritodrine for?  How are the gestone injections going, you are being very stoic and not complaining at all!

Had such a laugh when I unpacked the botty bullets for the first time last week.  Especially the instructions - how to  insert in the rectum - stick it up your bum!

Feeling less irritated by dh now, going for another little trip out this afternoon.  He means well!

Sency x


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2006)

Mo too - we forgive the ones we love so quickly! Plus I am sure that we are not too perfect to live with at the mo (though can't think why??!!      ))

Ritodrine - prevents uterine contractions (prob on them because I am a no hoper)
Gestone - it bloody hurts but you have to go with it and after a bit of a flinch all is OK (not much to my bot -that's the problem). DH gets more nervous than me (had to have 3 glasses of wine last night to cope)
Nico - shakespeare - wouldn't have a clue me   
Nell and DH -   

Later

xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2006)

that was : me too...blah blah


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Lukey it was the parting and sweet sorrow bit .

Why are you lot not out in the sunshine today


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2006)

taking care of embies a-la Zita


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Afternoon Girls

Just a quickie to say congratulations to Dolly, what a great amount    .

And pass on a   to Nell.

Hi to everyone else xx

PS Lily welcome back I'm glad you are OK, I have my Nuchal scan booked for 21st Dec when I will be exactly 12 weeks, at the Fetal Medicine Centre in Harley Street which ktc recommended.  Where are you having yours?


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

Dolly   sounds like they're doing really well, fingers crossed for tomorrow's call.

Nico I would have loved to get a tree today but my dh is just like you!  

Nell     hope the next 3 weeks fly by

Sency, as Dolly says they always test 10 days after a 5d transfer, I think they have got it wrong to make you wait 12 days, maybe phone them mon?

Lukey, has your dh taken the peg off his nose now?    On the ritodrine front I just took it 4 times between waking and going to bed, no doubt this is another reason the whole thing failed but I'd had enough of setting alarms by that point!  Also the day of ET when dh brought the drugs back I took a whole tablet as didn't read the instructions properly (story of my life), thought we hadn't been given enough and was sending dh back to 'sort it out' when he noticed I was only supposed to take half a tablet at a time!!  Felt kind of shaky for a while after....   

Lily, mel glad you are both ok, its so encouraging that both of you and K keep us updated on how your pregnancies are going and that you haven't forgotten what its like to be in our situation. 

hello blueberry and all others on here that once again I've forgotten

egg
xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2006)

Senc - yeah - shouldn't it be 10 days for a 5 day transfer? (ET on a Sun + 10 days = Wed eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek, not Fri). I am a 3 day transfer and test 12 days later (ET on Tues + 12 days = Sun eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek too)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmm

Eggster - very naughty    - I am a very clean girl and have lovely hair today to prove it!

xxx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Still at work we have got little briten on the Ipod and I think the champaine is doing the rounds for the clients might just have one my self. 

where is welshbird this week ??

nico    X
        XXX
      XXXXX
    XXXXXXXX
          llll
this is my KISSMAS TREE what do you think


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Yeah, I WAS a bit surprised that it was 12 dp5dt, but they carefull prescibed 12 clexane doses as well.  I guess as they aren't doing anything special lke IVIG etc they just figure on getting a definite result?  I'm physched p to wait now, but might go Thursday instead, as it will be easier to be alone to get the news on Thursday - Friday we have our big departmental annual conference thingy.

Been out to Hobbycraft and bought stuff to make Christmas cards......

Lukey - you are the most full-of-hoper I have ever met!    

S


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Nell here-sad and lonely minus one gorgeous DH. I embarrassed myself and cried at the airport like a right plonker... 

Nico- nice tree, are you saving the kisses for you DH- almost one for all the days of Xmas if you make it bigger!


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Nico - love your tree

Think all the kisses shouls be for Nell today

S - (feeding my embies jaffa cakes as I type)


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Jaffa cakes. MMMmmmm- had some yummy German Xmas biccies earlier with a cuppa. Feel a morose evening and a long bath coming on....


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

X
XXX
XXXXX
XXXXXXXX
llll this is my KISSMAS TREE FOR NELL


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2006)

Mmmmm I love Jaffa biscuits.. the dexamethasone is making me so hungry all the time. Just off to raid the cupboard!

Nell, sorry to hear you're on your own for a little while..









love
Dx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks chums, trying to stay on an even keel. Need to keep busy so off to mop the floor and sort out the washing....back later chickadees..
Nico- thanks. Lovely and all for me- yeah!


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Dolly...well done for 14 embies...it is consistently good news! 
I am drinking milk but a couple of glasses a day plus yighurt drink and lots of brazil and walnuts.

Blueberry...Well done, i have always had test 12 post 3 day transfer but always very confused.i thought either way it should be around 14 days past ovulation (EC)

Molly Mo


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2006)

Senc -thnx for those words    Wouldn't take any notice of the Rx, I got a few days short of Clexane and luckily counted them so had to ask for more on Friday   I would call and ask them - there will be no doubt at 10 days - but get it done when you feel is best
Nico - tree queen : love it    your salon sounds fab - only have champers at mine at xmas  
Nell -   enjoy your bath  
Dol - don't blame the dex for your pigging out    
Molly - glad all OK with you

DH cooking pasta     and then watching a film  :even though I have been in for 5 days I still like Sat nights in every now and then (mad Lukey I know).

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Lukey   we always have happy hour in our salon 

home with my boys bangers and mash ... take that on the telly life is sweet DH did Robbie's hair for a bit before he went mega  way b4 my time i just get Jason........ and salmon rushty  

Day off for me I think 

I am a bit lost with who is testing first this week but i have such a good feeling about us all,  when will we all meet again.

nico


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Elo girls

Bet you're all glued to Take That.....

Oh god - Howard's cod piece! Will be back later.

Just want to say hello

Nellster, 
Why don't you come over to blighty for a weekend?

Will be back

*xx*


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2006)

Just watching TT.... I think more singing and less talking would be good!!!!!!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Agreed - I rewound the first song and Peter Kaye's bit so I was able to fast forward the chat 

Great news on your football team and subs by the way!

Bed calls, will catch up tomorrow.

*xx*


----------



## ShauntheSheep (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi girls,

I hope you don't mind me intruding like this.. they have re-directed me from Introductions to you here. You all seem to know each other well and I am still newish so please bear with me. 

As we are now thinking of approaching ARGC for help, I would appreciate if you can explain to me where to start. I have read and heard a lot but unsure what would be my first step. 

You would also help me with advise on getting help from my GP with blood tests. What do I need to ask for and how long do I wait for the results? Should I have all this ready before I go for my first appointment with ARGC or not?

I know it sounds silly but I am eager to find out as much as possible. I don't want to make mistakes and lose even more time. 
ARGC's website is down which doesn't help!

Thank you and lots and lots of babydust to you all. 

Lol
Zaza


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Have just set the video for take that the rest of the concert. How sad am I singing along.....lovely. Anyone think Howard could have made more of an effort. Something weird about him running around the stage.
Now Marky- that is a whole different matter. Cod piece SHE- I must have missed that...damn!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh and welcome zaza, this is my regular haunt here. Hope that we can help out, wherever we can we will!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2006)

Morning Girls,

Zaza, glad you've joined us.  The first thing to do is ring them and get an information pack (it will contain forms to fill in to apply for an appointment) Sorry I can't help with your questions re blood tests... I just had all my tests done at the ARGC as don't have a very cooperative GP.  Unfortunately the ARGC don't have a website - would be handy if they did - but they will send you all the info you  need.

Nell, I thought Howard and Jason both looked a state!  

talk later...

Dx


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2006)

Morning!

Glad we're all still here - thought we'd get swept away last night! 

I forgot about TT   - was it good?

She - good result for Man u yday?  
Nico - didn't think Salmon had any hair   
Dol - really hope the call is another good one today  
Nell - hope you are OK today and that DH got there OK
Senc - not long to go - ooh I'm so excited for you   
Welcome Zaz - as Dolly says get the pack and it will tell you everything. I would do as much as you can and take it with you to save a bit of time (if you have a nice GP of course!)  
K, Mel and Lily - our FFs with child -   
Molly, Jeanne, Louby (it's tomorrow isn't it?   ), Welshie - hello, I know I've forgotten a few - sorry... not initentional

What to do in this grim weather   

LOL

Lukey

xxxxxxxx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Poor lukey missed TT. I taped the later parts as I was so tired. 
Not too bad over here, not raining and roof still on!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2006)

Isn't it awful out there.... I've got to venture out later and get the weekly shop (that is if I'm not called in for ET today).  

Then after that... a lovely brunch, feet up reading the papers and maybe an old movie.....

I thought TT was a bit boring actually... they really should have skipped the questions - it was embarassing - and just sung their songs!  

Love
Dx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Excellent. I have the embarrassment yet to come then, whilst eating breakfast...


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2006)

Dol - your day sounds like mine (except mine's without the embie call   - GOOD LUCK   ) 

xx


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

What a stormy night, woke me up, spent from 4 til 6:30 reading, then got up and had tea and toast.  Just been back to bed for a nice nap though.  Then when I got up there was a little deer at the bottom of the garden!!!!

Looks like the weather is improving though.

Dolly - fingers crossed for your embie call today, but with that many I'd put my money on a 5 day transfer.

Nell - hope Nico's tree chered you up a wee bit?

Nico - Are you working today?  Would be great to meet up gain soon.

She - can't contribute to the footie chat, but have you heard Mika Hakkinen has been testing for McLaren?

Zaz - there are no shortcuts, get the application form and send off your cheque! Don't delay waiting for any results, you can just take them when you go. You will need baseline bloods the cycle you start (if on Long protocol) - they can be done by your GP as long as you can get hold of the results by just before you ovulate.  If on Short protocol - I'm not so sure what the regime is.

Louby - good luck tomorrow.

Sency xxx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

I feel cheated. Not a codpiece to be seen on the video I just watched from tele last night. I also got confused and meant Gary not Howard....Now MArk- he'd get it!!


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Lukey - TT repeated TODAY on ITV2 - 13:45 and 19:00


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Morning everyone (just)

Have just had to *scream* at next door's neighbours - drilling and making a bloody racket. I am like a *MAD* woman at the moment. That git does not know who he is dealing with. I will sue his a**e - they had better not mess with me. I sued our last lot of solicitors for being sh**e and they have had to pay up (cash will more than pay for my next treatment  )

Sorry for the rant. Yeah Dolly, questions were a pain apart from Peter Kaye's - he's just sooo funny. Good luck with today's ARGC call. I can't see you going in for ET today though..

Yeah Lukester, good footie result. I couldn't watch the match, was too nervous. How are you doing today? TT was a bit of a nostalgia fest - bits of it were very good but most of the questions/answer were rather crap. Best to record the repeat and fast forward crappy bits if you have Sky+

Sency, Mikka used to drive for Macca - wonder wot he is doing testing - will have to investigate. How are you doing on this lovely sunny morning (well it's sunny down my neck of the woods  ) When do you test? Can't be long now.

Nellster, you're not sad at all - I had my arms up clapping and singing along to TT much to the horror of DH (who watched from the sidelinesl while pretending to read his FT   )

Nico, hope you have a fun day at work.

Hi to Loubs, Mellster, Welshie (where are you), Lilly, KTC (sorry I missed you on Thurs.), Jeanne, Sue and everyone else.

Welcome to Zaz and Blueberry.

Off to have brekkie or brunch I guess

*xx*


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

She- I am scared. EEK! Remind me NEVER to mess with the BIG GREEN ONE  Nice that you don't have to worry about the dosh though. My hip insurance money is going in the pot for this one along with any money that comes our way from my Grandads estate... 
Oh and I think the ITV2 version of TT was different. No cod pieces and no Peter Kay. Only LULU and a fluttery curtain image of Robbie singing an intro to one song....


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

It was a sequinned silver number - it's unveiling was quite unexpected!  Might get DH one for crimbo  

Sorry to be so aggressive - we both work so hard during the week so having our weekends disturbed is tantamount to sacrilege!

Waiting for DH to return from his darts meeting then we will head down the pub for some coffee beer and scran.  Have managed to dissipate some fury in the garden in the endless task of leaf clearance  

Wot is Nellster up to today.  What happened to your hip hun (if you don't mind me asking)?

All I can think of today is treatment - wish I was injecting.... Sound like a junkie now - sheesh!!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

She- it is the waiting that I hate. At least if you are on the path, there is an end in sight whatever the result. 
I damaged my hip on a tour doing training. It took ages to get a diagnosis and they were ready for telling me it was all in my head. I went from 1/2 marathon runner to someone who could not push a shopping trolley without pain. I did a ton of research on the net and kind of worked out what I thought it was. Found a famous hip surgeon and emailed him. Short story- got surgery=arthroscope of hip where they discovered it wasn't what I/he thought it was...I had torn a chunk of cartilage of the bone and this was floating in my joint, after 3 yrs it was pebble shaped and smooth. He removed it and I have had one more scope for further loose bits. I will end up with a partial or total hip replacement but the question is how soon. So I protect it as best I can. I claimed for it and the isnurance peeps said no. So I argued the toss and said I did not have diagnosis so could not claim within the time frame. I won the battle in the end -even if the amount is not going to replace the stuff I cannot now do. The worst position for me= stirrups in the gynae chair. Position right on the defect''!!

I undesrtand that you want down time and sympathise completely. Today I am mostly moping around. Change the bedding and washing. Hoovering and kitchen cleaning. Need to plan my menu for next week to use up fridge contents. Also going to start trying to drink more H2O....in readiness for Jan/Feb.


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

oh and regards the pouch. DH met me at the door one day in a leopardskin thong!! I had the shock of my life!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Your DH sounds hysterical - I like him!  Sorry to hear about your hip issues.  Thank goodness for your research!  Well done you.  Impressed with your previous half marathon efforts.  I didn the London marathon in 2000 and almost died...

Can you not surprise your DH with a weekend visit??  Glad he's in the UK as it's nearer and safer.

Good idea on the water - I am being really neglectful in that area and should start it up again pronto.  I find drinking water so hard in winter when there are much more interesting things to drink.....  I'll be making french martinis later


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

She- yes, he is a love...and very good at surprises too even though he knows I hate them. I am impressed, I did the Great North run and remember at the end thinking there was NO way I could turn round and run it again. Mind you that was running with the injury when I thought it was just a strain or something!!   I recall stopping at 8 miles and debating whether I would carry on, I did and still ran just over 2 hrs but the 10 min chat with myself and pain from the hip slowed me up. Boy was I fit when I got injured!! 

I asked about going over but I think he wants to head up and see his folks and other friends he has not seen in a while. He knows we will be all over the place when we start treatment I suppose. Nothing worse than planning and surprise and finding him out!!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

French martini's?  Not tried them- what is in them?

AH, I have a thought for another list. Everyones favourite drink. I did this on another BG and when DH and I did our cruise earlier this year we took the list and had a different drink or 2 each night whilst toasting the health of the buddy group. We had a scream and tried so many new ones, we were tipsy most nights though it got blamed on the sea and boat movements!!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

HAd to share this- reminds me of warm days and chilled nights with DH- view from our balcony on board. Near the island of St Maarten










and this is St Thomas


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2006)

Nell/She - all that running - PHEW - love the piccie though. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaahh hols - to be on one would be lovel, guess the 2WW will have to do as a close second    (so similar in every way).

Have we heard from Dolly yet? Assume she went shopping?

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

rats, they are way big. and i need to upload again to resize them, I have a ton in my blog or on my photobucket site. PM me if you want the links....


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2006)

Helloooooo.... I've only just heard from the clinic.  

The results today are: 6 at 8 cells, 1 at 7 cell, 4 at 6 cells and 2 at 5 cells (she described those 2 as a bit slow!).... I only realised when I got off the phone that only adds up to 13.. so couldn't ask what happened to the other one... maybe it got fed up and decided to go on holiday!  So we're going for a 5 day transfer....

I'll pop in later as I've got to get on with brunch.....  I'm starving!

Dx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

DOLLY- great news....wooohooooo


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2006)

Dolly - excellent : what a result! all the water guzzling was worth it      - ET Tues then yeah?

xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Sunday day of rest ....... slept till 8.am unherd of for me so must have been very tiered..

motherin law here with large joint of beef been in to work for a bit but left them 2 it, had long walk on hampsted heath and pint in the pub now going to do a jigsaw with DMIL and have  roast beef and just relax ready for a 17 day stint at salon.

well done dolly

love to you all

nico
XXXXXXXXX


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Excellent news Dolly!

S


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2006)

Just want to say a MASSIVE good luck to Louby and Blueberry for tomorrow.....

Have got







for you both.

love and luck
Dolly xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Oh god - I am totally out of synch with what is going on... Will it be EC for Bluey and Loubs?

Lovely pics Nell - remind me of Mauritius.  Need a holiday fast - god knows when we can go away next year  

Yaaaay Dolly - your fottie team is doing really well. Blasts here you come!  How many will return to the mothership?  Don't know how old you are hence the question.

Lovely couple of beers and food down the pub.

Wot is Lukester up to?

Still thinking of the sequinned cod piece.  Wonder where I will be able to get one of good quality (ie. not scratchy or DH will not wear it)....


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Urm, well I suggest that you do not google it without being prepared for some - ahem- interesting stuff to pop on the screen. I would imagine some sort of costumier place might be best...


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2006)

Wow is Blackberry's PT result tomorrow too?      - GOOD LUCK Blackberry if it is!      (or is it Blueberry?) - She, pretty sure Loubs is testing tmrw - GOOD LUCK loubs    

She - v v v v v v v v v v v v bored but being good and chillin'. Have ventured out today for a 20 min stroll in the leaves - now snuggling with DH and the papers before he gets to work in the kitchen again. Christmas cards to do tomorrow then SHOCK HORROR - I might drive! Hoping next week goes quickly and that embies are happy inside   

Nelst - you seem v chilled too and happier wih Tx decision etc timewise?

Dol - how was the brunch? We had scrambled eggs, granary toast, bacon, toms, chipoloatas yum! Didn't know DH was so good at it!

Lukey

xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Yo Lukie, DH and I are both jealous of your brunch - indeed DH looked rather hard done by when I read your post. We had goujons of cod and chips down the pub which was rather disappointing. Still, looking forward to spicy lemon cake which we purchased on the way back home. Bumped into Laurence L-Bowen floucning out of a car and into his house. He does have nice hair though... I'm quite partial to long hair.

Glad you are taking it easy Lukester. Your DH sounds more than capable of looking after you - he certainly knows his way around the kitchen like Nellster's DH!

Yeah, Nellster, will not be googling anytime soon. Googled CGWH (Chinese girls with herpes) while watching IAC and got a raft of filth!

Good luck to Blueberry and Loubs!!!

xx


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Cod pieces, herpes.....................................


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Too much silly telly Sency


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

and I know what you are talking about too SHE!!   
Am about to go look in the cupboard to see what is for dinner....might be a large baked spud and some tuna cheese melt. Have a block of gorgonzola that I need to do something with.
Lukey= am chill now I know they are telling me not advisable to start if there is potential for it to be stopped. Next year is as good as any...apart from my tick tock tick tock blody clock


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

I don't think a couple of months will make much difference on the body clock.  Indeed fertility can suddenly improve rather dramatically in one's forties.  It's true - I read it in Taking Charge of Your Fertility


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2006)

in which case - it IS true...


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

That's alright then. Phew! I noticed my typo but left it...seems like a freudian slip if ever there were.
I hate the oven we have, it keeps switching itself off....gas...so I have to keep running downstairs to check my spuds are still cooking.


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Lukey said:


> in which case - it IS true...


Cheeky minx Lukey. I'll have you know that Toni Weschler is an authority on such matters. I read her book avidly when trying naturally TMI alert:  Cervical mucus and cervix position were noted on a daily basis as well as basal temperature  Feel very sad about that whole episode now - took the old thermometer on hols earlier this year which was a wasted effort as bedroom was freezing thanks to very good air conditioning.

So what'll it be for tea Nell? Haven't bothered with the french martinis - Chambord, pineapple juice and vodka. Am supposed to make lamb wellington tonight - ho hum


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

SHe- I have charted pretty obsessively for urm, 33 cycles. I stopped doing temps but have kept going with the CM and suchlike. I am a CD14/15 ovulater with a 27/28 day cycle. Now THAT is sad.

Baked spud with tuna and gorgonzola, or gongonzola and sour cream...not sure yet. 

Have an urge for tomato soup at present- so maybe that for starters. DH not here, and I think he worries I will starve without him....so he is bound to text and ask what I ate tonight.


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Aww, how cuuute.  To be honest, the whole temp and charting was stressing me out. Kept on having nightmares of forgetting to temp in the mornings and would consequently wake up early in a panic.  I do note EWCM but that's about it.  My cycle is so irregular - anything from 24 to 31 days which is a pain but guess it's not the end of the world.  Must say, I love Heinz tomato soup - yum!

I'm feeling so lazy today - I guess it's because my week will be crazily hectic.  Really must address some cards and buy some pressies - yawn.


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

I stopped because there seemed to be no point. I did temp around my IVF cycles so that I knew how my body responded. As I am so regular there seems to be little point apart from the hints I get from EWCM. DH finds that time amusing....


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

little nell said:


> apart from the hints I get from EWCM. DH finds that time amusing....


Ditto!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2006)

god you two are bonkers


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2006)

She, Do you live in SE London? I've seen LLB a few times out and about in Greenwich. We live in Surrey Quays.

Lukey, we had cumberland sausages, mushrooms, black pudding (originally from up north so love the stuff), granary toast and scrambled egg... definitely pigged out...







And we're having one of my fav's for dinner tonight... homemade turkey burgers with ciabatta.. so nothing sophisticated for us today!

Nell, how was your spud, sounds nice... (DH says I'm obsessed with food at the moment - I blame the steroids... I'm hungry all the time!)

battery is running out.... back soon!

DX


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Dolly and Lukey rubbing in their brunches.....
Where's Nico to rub it in even further?

Live in Greenwich Dolly, road is parallel to LLB's so tend to see him poncing aboot.

I'm going to the kitchen now to get the lamb wellington on the go. Not in the mood to cook but DH is rooted to the armchair so I'd better shift my a**e

Also love black pudding 

ttfn

*xx*


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

nico here 

roast beef 
butternut and nutmeg
home made yorkshire pudding (perfect ) MIL said why dont you get aunt bessy ?? I thought i had mist a branch of the fammily tree ? when i remembered they are a frozen food range 

and we had little xmas puddings from local farmers market and cream I AM STFFED

just off to finish the stupit silly round jigsaw we started this afternoon my life is v v v exiting  must get out more .

pip pip tally ho


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Black pudding - yum...love the stuff.
Gave in and had tomato soup, followed by a very nicely done baked spud with sour cream and gorgonzola. A brew and some 85% cinnamon and coriander chocolate  in front of a cheesy treasure movie on the tele...perfeck...'cept DH not here.


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

sounds lovely nico, just to add to the lovely menus I've just had beans on toast!!
as for your salon well I am definitely going to the wrong places if you have a daily happy hour!  only wish i lived closer.......

dolly good embryo news, did you get to day 5 on the last 2 argc cycles?  have they done anything different this time around?

she and nell, yup I also did all the temps and chart thing for ages, I used to put it all on that site where you can see every one elses charts too and agonise over implantation dips and things like that.  yes also wasted good sleeping time by waking up at 6 each day to check it!

good luck to louby and blueberry if you are testing tomorrow, a v stressful day and hope time goes quickly for you until you get the news,

love
egg
xxx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Lovely Nico.

Egg, I used to post to the tcoyf website and yes, the legendary implantation temp dip and 18 consecutive days of high temps post ovulation used to dominate my days.....

So glad I'm over that.

Time for some chow - lamb wellington and peas calling.

*xx*


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Phew. DH has internet in his room so it will be easier to keep tabs on how things are going, that makes me less stressed out at his being back so soon


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Das ist gut. Have you had an e chat?


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

JA. MSN Messenger is auch sehr gut.
Lordy my German is pants


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Your german is better than mine which is non-existent despite half german dh 
Guten nacht liebchen (early start for moi tomorrow so have to get my gear together).

Sweet dreams
*xx*


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Schoenes Montag.

Nighty night


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi all,
Well done Dolly, 5 day transfer..brilliant.

Did anyone else read a small column in one of the Sunday newspapers mentioning that high doses of fertility drugs given during IVF actually can impair the quality of a womans eggs.
quite disturbed...she who is STILL on 600iui Merional on day 7 of stimming and who always has had a high dose of the drugs for all my IVF's! 
Molly Mo


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Which paper was that Molly?


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

HI there

I just have realised that there are 2 message boards for the ARGC one for IVF & one for ICSI - I did both earlier this year on my 1st attempt - where do I belong lol.

tweets xx


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry, i don't know as dh just quickly pointed to the column whilst we were at my in laws today but I can find out


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry, that was responding to she-hulk's question


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

It was in the telegraph...


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Tweets and welcome

You can post on either or both boards.  There are fewer of us on this board so it's much easier to get to know all of us  

Molly, please don't fret about the article. If you are drinking all the milk that you are supposed to, your eggs will be great!  There is so much negativity in the press about ivf at the moment that I tend to let it just wash over me.  Sounds like your treatment is going well - any ideas of how long you'll stim for?


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

good morning gang

hi tweety if you like taking rubbish about take that and revealing what you are cooking for supper and every now and then we even talk about our TX then your in the right place.
My darling step son woke me up at 5am going on about how his bed was really uncomfortable 2 out of 10 for imagination on why he thinks he should come in to our bed DH just can't say no , I however can as the wicked step mother i quiet often march him back to bed, he is 7 after all.Shee have you booked you HLM (histoloadsofmoney for the new people) I think i may try to book mine in for jan before xmas.

off to unload dishwasher and take tea up to bed

love to you all and where is welshy

nico XXXXXX


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Morning

Nico, I tried to book an HLM and I was asked if they had recommended that I have one! Gulp! So no - am yet to book it. When will they tell me if I need one? Somehow I'm going to have to drag myself to the clinic first thing tomorrow before work.

I have that Monday morning feeling today. Have marched DH downstairs and showed him how to make a smoothie - don't see why I should get up extra early to make it all the time  

Catch you all later tonight.

*xx*


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

She- they told me at my initial appt to book one. At least they said I could get it done here.
Hope the smoothie was tasty. Mondays= I hate them. WOrk again and on the telphones again, bah


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Smoothie loaded with goodness after the weekend's excesses.  Banana, strawberries, blackberries, brazil nuts, honey and milk - yummy    Am now ready to face the looooooooooooooong day


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2006)

Morning!

She, your smoothie sounds lovely... was going to have porridge (with honey nuts and berries) but I might have a smoothie too now!  

Molly, I read the article too... but let it go over my head (I'm always on  high doses too), there are lots of girls who do get pg with IVF... so it can't be all bad!

Egg, I had a 5 day transfer on my first ARGC cycle - but the second time I only had 2 embryos so they went back on day 3.  Nothing was different this time with regard to drugs etc.. only my FSH was 5.9 (9.8 last time).

Tweetie, welcome.. 

Nell, hope you're Monday's not too bad!

 to those testing today....

love
Dolly x


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2006)

Morning!

Tweety - welcome - come and join us and the others - I do both sometimes too.  
Molly - I'm with Dolly - I've had high doses for most of mine and got better eggs this time than before, so horses for courses etc. Think the milk helped too though!  
She and Nell - sorry you have to go to work   
Nico - loved JJs bed story - bless  
Dolly - what do they tell you today then about the embies as it's diff to count the cells isn't it?  . Are you at work?
Sency - are you at work too?  

Louby/Blackberry    

A long list of boring things to do today (yawn)

Later

xxxxx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Shee I was told that even though I have had a HLM about 2 years ago and even though on all my scans my lining looked good etc that they don't actually say you have to but they recommend it so you are left with the what if i don't and TX fails thing in your head.  And you know how I feel about ARGC and the money and the way I did not get a phone call returned for weeks about my £780 blood test I am just hoping that when we are having TX you get trated with a bit more respect, Or my DH will go mad.

I will call them today and try to book one as i hope to have tx end of jan.

good luck to any one testing today i think we are 2

nico


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2006)

Lukey, They can't really tell you a lot on Day 4 as they can't count the cells anymore... I convinced myself last time I had a blast transfer that they had all keeled over because they didn't say a lot on day 4... so at least i know what to expect today!  I'm at home today.. have agreed to work Wed - Fri this week to cover people who are off on Friday.

What are you up to today?


Dx


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2006)

Not at lot really - have tons of calls to make about all sorts - broadband, camera, council tax etc etc - BORING. May do Christams cards too    

Re: the HLMs - good idea to try to book Nico - not sure how far in advance they will go though   . I think they are doing them to ensure the environment is as optimal as poss before Tx and to ensure all is clear of obstructions etc. It was nice to know that all was in a ship shape way before the embies went back in - but as you say, it is more cash to think about   

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Yuk, back at work, already missing by American sitcoms......   Today is the first time for 16 days that I have put on anything other than my stretchy pants (What a slob!!)  and waistband is very tight.  Too much sitting on my bum and distracting myself with jaffa cakes and coffee sponge    .  Oh well, will have Jan and Feb to work on that.....

At least I found 2 very funny e-mails to cheer me up, they are both little video thingies though so can't share them with you.  Was dreading having to somehow pass off why I wasn't back last week, but its amazing how superficial people's questions are, just 'Are you feeling better now?" really.

Wot a multi-lingual thread we are She and Nell......

Dolly, shame you have to work after ET, but I pretty much think what a lot of others think, that embies will stick if they are going to and what you do or don't do really doesn't make any difference.

Lukey - not too many boring things in one day now!

Nell - hope your day passes quickly

Nico - am trying to imagine you as wicked stern stepmother and it is not happening

She - I did the smoothies while stimming and not keen to have another for a while yet.

Tweety - I have posted a bhit on both boards too, there is good support on both, but this thread is "ZANY"  

Molly - there is too much cr*P about IVF in the press.  If any of us had an alternative way to go, we wouldn't be doing this, would we?

Louby   fingers crossed for today.

Well, I am convinced its going to be a BFN for me, and am already thinking ahead to when to cycle again.  At the mo have no urge to have it confirmed sooner than I have to, so will prob stick to Fri for test and get them to call dh with the bad news, then at least I will have the weekend to fully absorb it and get into the Christmas spirit.

Sorry that was a bit negative.

Sency xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2006)

Oh Senc hun - everyone says the last few days are the worst and they are - but pls don't give up yet. Whilst you had a little scare, it does not mean anything     and whilst we think no-one bleeds a lot of girls do (REALLY, REALLY, REALLY). It's probably good that you are back at work - sure the days will go quicker than mine! 

 

LOL

xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi Sency, please try and keep up the PMA...   hard I know.. but you have to think positively!

My trousers are v. tight too!!  

I don't mind going back to work.. it keeps my mind off things and also I only have an 8 minute commute and then sit on my **** all day... so not much different from being at home really!

love and hugs
Dolly x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Bored bored bored. Stuck in a room seeing punters and taking triage calls. Grr. 
Text from dh- don't think he is finding being back at work easy...
Sency- hang on in there.


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

SH*T, looks like AF is here.  It is 13 days since EC, which is my normal LP.

Will see how it goes for the rest of the day.

Sxx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Sency- sh*t indeed. Can you POAS to get any reassurance maybe? *Positive vibe hug*

I have never made it to my normal LP on either IVF and started bleeding 11dpo....


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2006)

Hope not Senc - BUG*ER BU*GER BU*GER - hang on in there....

xxxx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

NO NO NO SECNCY  be sensible call clinic and remenber mel mac had bleeding for a few days befor her test day and she is having twins     go and read her 2ww diary and you will see

don't go and test but call the clinic 
.

be back later at work today bla bla bla  DMIL having her hair done and has brought donuts yum yum bubble gum


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone, will see how it goes today, normal AF for me is very stop-starty for the first day.  I don't think there is anything clinic can do at this stage apart from the blood test, so will delay til tomorrow.

I feel OK actually, not     yet.

Sxx


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Sencybil  Hang on in there, I bleed and bleed with my BFP, brown at first ,like you, and then had bright red blood.  I was advised at St Barts that a side effect of the meds can make you bleed as well as a loss of one of the embs.  It sounds like your trying to stay as positive as you can in this stressful situation, sending you lots of pregnancy hugs.

Lurkey  .

Sam xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Sency I still think you should call them they may want you do change the drugs you are on  maybe


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2006)

Senc -I have to agree with Nico - plus you have nothing to lose, if they tell you to do nothing differently?

xxx


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Thanks for welcoming me with open arms!  

I have been all over the place really - I used to post on ARGC potentials & newbies, then moved to ARGC girls on ICSI as I didn't know this thread existed.  Its gone a bit quiet there recently.  

Im on my 2nd IVF cycle.  My 1st IVF/ICSI (cause we did both) ended in a BFN in May.  

Im on Day 6 of stimms.  I was asked to collect Clexane injections  & Dexamethasone tablets today.  Last time I took these from ET.  Well - I suppose at the time they were not aware that I had immune issues - which are high TNF levels of 49. (Humira made em go up a little -   )

So at the moment, probably like most of you, life revolves aroound drinking milk & water and eating lots of chicken, Steak Eggs and cheese!!!

I tried the whey to go protein but it gave me a dodgy stomach ... so not going to bother with that anymore - a waste of £22.  The nurse at ARGC, Julia also told me that they do not advise taking such supplements.

Can any of you advise me on if you had accupuncture done, who with, and at what times in your cycle?  I think it might be worth giving it a go.  Is it expensive?

Well - looking forward to getting to know you all.

Luv

tweets xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2006)

Tweets as you are so close to EC now I would not know whether starting acu for the 1st time is a good thing/worth it or not, if you have not had it consistently - why don't you call/pop into the Harley St Acu place and ask?  - esp as you are up at ARGC every day? Not sure of the name but if you google something like that I think it will come up - it should say on the website that they specialise in IVF etc. They might say that it is worth doing a "before and after" ET session?

Lukey

xxx


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Tweets - I have acu at the London Acupuncture Clinic / Centre, can't remember which it is.  They are at 126 Harley St, so very handy.  All the practitioners there specialise in supporting IVF, and all are very experienced, I would highly recommend them.  I was advised to have 2 sessions while stimming, so had day 4 and day 8, so I think it could still be beneficial.  They will tell you whether they feel right taking you at this stage as a first treatment.  Also on day of ET, they recommend you have one before, one after.  They are set points that they do for that, so it wouldn't matter that you hadn't been there before.  It costs £60 for your first session, as that takes an hour, with taking notes on your history etc.  Normal sessions are 45 mins and £45.  Out of hours sessions for ET (ie weekends or early or late) are £75 each.  Mine came in at 9:30 on Sunday to do my before treatment, and then waited around for me till 12:45 to do the after - I thought that was really great.

HTH

Sencybil.- Waiting til 3 to decide whether to call clinic.


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

PS Tweets - they are quite used to people contacting them at all stages of tratment, so don't feel awkward that you are doing it late in the day.


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

I am tired and want to go home...grr. stuck here till 5.30pm


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi there,
Sency, hang on in there.There are people who bleed and definitely still test positive.It doesn't always mean a period.I was told in my last cycle that this was definitely the case, even gushing with blood.

She-hulk...I know.i seem to be doing ok with the cycle even though ridiculously high does every day.I am day 8 of drugs but not been given any idea when EC may be.

Lukey, Dolly, yes, my head tells me not to pay any attention to the article, i only thought as nothing ever seems to work at the mo (be positive for this cycle I know) that maybe the egg quality was ****e.
Trying to do the milk but at best managing 2-3 glasses per day, 1-2 hot chocs and a couple of yoghurts..plus my nuts.Hope this ok.
molly Mo


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2006)

Molly - the milk/yoghurt thing sounds fine! Don't worry - you won't get told about Ec til you are v near and they don't tell you a lot about the follies either (but look at the chart in the back of your notes if you want to!) -you must be doing OK or they would have stopped your Tx if not. I know it's difficult to not worry but you just have to hand yourself over to them and do what they say and trust in it (easier said than done know - but they certainly know what they are doing!) If you are day 8 it won't be that long anyway.... 
Nelst - not long til 5.30!  
Senc - how are you hun??  

Lukey

xxx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

am ruddy starving...need food. Finally home and will be tucked up in the bath later with a long soak in one of the products from my LUSH stash of goodies


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

i'm still at work 

sency hope you have called the clinic  its a hard one to swallow that it may be over and that it may be ok its the maddness of the 2ww

where is welshbird? ? ? ? ? ? 

I have been to busy today to call the ARGC to book my HLM  and now its 2 late in the day 

Off home soon to see what delits my MIL has cooked for supper (she cannot cook for toffee) 

Lots of early nights for me this week .. no fun at all 

xx nico


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2006)

I know it's a bit early but....

[fly]Good Luck Dolly tomorrow for ET - what time are you in?  [/fly]

Nell - ooooo a bath - larvely; can't remember what that is like....Just to get your taste buds raring - have prepared lovely bolognaise for DH as it is effortless and he has done so much cooking bless (I even used real tomatoes and not tinned). How is your DH?

Loubs/Blackberry - where are you? are you ok?   (did we get the wrong day maybe )

nico - good luck with your dogs-dinner  

Senc - REALLY hope all OK too  

Lukey

xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Nico, hope MILs dinner isn't too bad... surely it'll just be nice not to cook!

Sency, hope everything is ok with you. When I had my only ever IVF BFP I bled from day 8 or 9 post transfer and really thought that was it.. so much so that had a glass of wine with dinner every night (we were on holiday and I thought might as well enjoy myself) and couldn't believe it when my test was +ve.

Lukey, dinner sounds lovely.. I could just eat bolognaise... but then again I could just eat anything!!!!









ET is at 11.00 tomorrow .... well that is what time they want me in - but warned me that there may be a LONG wait as they're very busy... so will take lots of mags with me. DH can't come with me as he has a conference call in the early afternoon that he can't get out of... if I thought that we'd be finished by 1pm then he would come with me and then go to the office... but I've always had to wait at least 2 hours before I go down.

I was a bit disappointed with todays results... only 4 had compacted, but the remaining 7 had continued to divide (I suppose at least they were still changing), but I really thought we might have some frosties (although I know the most important thing is to get 2 good embryos to put back!). Anyway we'll find out tomorrow.

love to all
Dolly x


----------



## Aylesbury (Dec 4, 2006)

hi can i join you


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi aylesbury- welcome. Please tell us a little about yourself, and come join the madness that is this bunch of ARGC birds!

Lukey- not heard from DH since lunchtime. Kind of worried now....


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi Aylesbury, of course you can... the more the merrier!  Are you currently having treatment at the ARGC or waiting to start?

Nell, I'm sure DH is fine and will call you soon.

Do you know there is nothing on the tv tonight..... I think I'm going to miss IACGMOOH... how sad is that!

love
Dolly x


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2006)

Nelst - don't be worried - what was he doing today?
Dolly - 4 compacted  - so two of those will go back, is that right?  - so you may have the other 2 to freeze? (and some others if they catch up?). REALLY hope you don't have to wait too long but best to be prepared for it...  
Aylesbury (now what can we shorten that to?!    ) - course you can join us - what's your story with ARGC etc? Be prepared for madness........    

LOL

Lukey

xxx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks, I know he is probably just busy, it was first day back in office so sorting all admin from the time away and he had a talk with his big boss too. Had a text this pm but then nothing since. Probably just catching up with folk but he does not normally forget to update me... 

TMI-my boobs are killing me so I am guessing that my blood test tomorrow will show I have o'd with a tidy progesterone result. I tell you, I could have told ARGC all this from the tons of charts I had ready, but would they listen- NOooooooo!!!

Welshie- hope all is ok, not heard from you in a while. How is the house coming on?


----------



## Blueberry123 (Nov 7, 2006)

My God what a day! 

I took the test today and I AM BODERLINE.  What does that mean? I have never even heard of this before. There is not one post on any of these boards talking about this craziness.

My HCG level came out too low to confirm a pregnancy but too high to say that there is definitely nothing going on. So Dr. T has quadruped all my medicine. They say that they have heard people go on to have pregnancies with my level but they can't confirm a pregnancy.  My progesterone is low so they think that might be the issue.

Has anybody ever heard of such a result?


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

EEk BlueB- what a dilemma....hugs...


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Blueberry...

...if you check the 2ww board you may find some posts to help you...also, if you use the search option on this website there should be other posts discussing low hcg levels.

There is a thread pinned to the top of the 2ww board that lists some websites which may interest you as they give varying levels of hcg...check out the "betabase" website as on there it shows successful pregnancies that had low hcg levels at start...here's the link...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=47703.0

Hope those hcg levels keep rising...

Good luck  
Natasha


----------



## Blueberry123 (Nov 7, 2006)

HI Natasha

Thanks. I did my frantic search earlier.  

There is tons of information on low betas but not much on "we can't tell if your pregnant or not."

It might even be left over trigger shot stuff so I guess I just have to wait till tomorrow.

Thanks for the information.

BB


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

BB- did they tell you what your level was?


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello lovelies

How are you all today?  Still having a work related nightmare.  We are taking another upgrade at the weekend to fix all of the crap that we have been living with for the last 2 weeks, so not much rest for me this week  

Blueberry, You don't say what your level is, but there was a girl on one of the other ARGC threads who had a baby after starting off with a level of 18.  I'm sending you loads of        

Sency - same for you.  As the others have said, Mel had loads of bleeding prior to her result, so it ain't over yet.        

Lukey - have you gone mad yet?

Nell - hang in there with DH.  I'm sure that things will get better for you.  

Nico - hope all well with you hun.

She - same for you.

K & Mel - hope that you are keeping yours nice & snug.  

Dolly - Best of luck for tomorrow.  Sometimes it can be a long wait - it depends how late Mr T is running.  Take water with you so that you can go to the loo and then replenish your bladder if you have to.  There's nothing worse than having to wait ages with a full bladder.    ET takes about 45 mins and I don't advise holding it for as long as you can!

Aylesbury  and welcome

Molly - you aren't far away from EC.  Have you gone onto double daily bloods yet?  When you do you really are near.  You usually stim for about 10-12 days.  

sjc, sam, egg, tweets, Welshie & everyone else  & lots of love to you all and anyone else I have forgotten.

Lilyx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Hellooo girlfriends

Just a quickie as I am dying to go to the loo

Want to wish Dolly good luck for ET tomorrow.
BB, hope the uncertainty resolves in a positive result for you hunny.

Sency, hang in there - sending you tons of  

As for moi, can you believe that I have to redo my chicago nightmare? Apparently there was a storm last week Friday in Chicago, the plane was delayed and the bloods didn't get to the clinic in time. As for the HLM, I tried to book it but they wouldn't let me...

Got to run or I won't make it up the stairs 

Welcome Aylesbury (mmm, reminds me of duck - yum yum)

C u all later I hope
*xx*


----------



## Blueberry123 (Nov 7, 2006)

It was 15.

I just keep thinking of my little emmbie hanging on to a piece of wood in the ocean during a hurricane. 

Loubie and Sency-  thinking of you and hoping you are having better luck.

BB


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Blueberry....

I believe they look for over 50 miu to indicate viable pregnancy and anything below that is seem as "borderline" or possibly not viable (but if you check the websites I mentioned these will show you that low hcg levels can still result in successful pregnancies).

The hcg trigger jab will usually be out of your body in 10-14 days (assuming 10,000 iu)...so I'm assuming if you're testing on the day recommended by your clinic then this should be out of your body.

With our last FET (frozen embryo transfer) I had hcg injections (ovitrelle) during 2ww...I had 250mg (6500iu) at 3dpt and then same again 8dpt.  Consultant still wanted me to test 14dpt but obviously concerns that could still be some hcg left over from these injections.

I tested positive 14dpt and then went for beta blood test which showed 20.9miu so pretty low...I then had to have another blood test 48hrs later which showed levels had dropped to 5.8miu.  The fertility Dr said she thought this showed that it was the hcg injection and not a genuine pregnancy - despite the fact that all that week I'd still continued to test +ve (strange considering hpts dont usually detect such low levels of hcg)  However, when we had follow up with our actual consultant and I explained some various symptoms I'd had & then some other stuff that happened when I started bleeding (2 days after stopping the cyclogest and crinone progesterone supplements), he's now fairly certain I was pregnant but wasn't a viable pregnancy...so totally confused   It could've been a combination of hcg from injections and also hcg from pg...spose we'll never know.

All I'm saying is, there really is no way of knowing unfortunately...unless you have a scan to see if there is a gestational sac (which is what consultant was going to do but I hcg levels had dropped and then I started bleeding anyway so no point).

Are they going to be checking your beta hcg again...it should usually double approx every 48 hours...

Take care
Natasha


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Crikey She, hope they are not making you pay for the 2nd lot!! 
Not heard anything about mine, but if Nico's experience is anything to go by, that could be a little while yet?! I have to add that as a reminder actually. Must do that now....
Hope you did not pee yourself, practice the pelvic floor, apparently in the USA there is a thing called latchkey bladder, when I went there for the Clear passage therapy they explained it to me. Makes a lot of sense....sadly for my tendency to dash in and to the loo.,...


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

In US, I know they consider much lower levels to be BFP...urine tests now are pretty sensitive down to about 25miu.....they focus more on if it doubles as Minxy says. Waiting again seems so cruel doesn't it... HUGS


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Over on the other thread I think that MaryK said that anything over 30 was definate and anything between 5 & 30 was "borderline".  Not helpful I know.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

little nell said:


> In US, I know they consider much lower levels to be BFP...urine tests now are pretty sensitive down to about 25miu.....they focus more on if it doubles as Minxy says. Waiting again seems so cruel doesn't it... HUGS





lily67 said:


> Over on the other thread I think that MaryK said that anything over 30 was definate and anything between 5 & 30 was "borderline". Not helpful I know.


I think, like so many things, it varies between clinics as to what levels they look for as "minimum" and "borderline" levels...I know with my 1st early mc (naturally conceived) my hcg levels were very low - didn't show on any hpts but came back at about 6 miu (can't remember exact level off top of my head).

Hpts can be deceptive as well as my results show...I was still getting a faint (but definitely there) +ve result on an hpt on the Friday morning after I'd had an hcg level of 5.8 the night before (a Clearblue which says they detect 25miu) !!

To be honest, none of us are medically qualified so we shouldn't advise you what levels should be - only your hospital can do that.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Actually Nell it wasn't a wee - I'd been holding all day on account of the loo being right behind my male boss with only a frosted glass wall between us!  Thankfully will not be paying for Chicago again.


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Good result She - although them not getting there is time is so frustrating.  Hope you've got enough blood left for another 17 vials!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

She- AHA- right, get it now. Feel better?


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh and what a bad design for an office. Bet the boss gets to hear all sorts!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Palpable relief thanks Nell  

Yeah, not the best of layouts but the only one possible in such a small space. Boss would be better on the other side of the studio to be honest.

Enjoy your bath Nell - I'm going to get my gear ready for early start tomorrow - hope to get to the clinic at 7:30am.  Help!!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Sorry, hi to everyone - sorry for crap personals today. Will do better on Thursday!

Any news from Loubs?

Dolly, hope you enjoyed your smoothie. I try to make one every other morning but it means getting up 15 mins early. Have discovered juicing pineapple and combining it with blended strawberries and rasberries. Very good for the libido apparently 

Night night all
*xx*


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

BlueB, hope all goes well on your next test, sending loads of      I know you've already had loads of replies on this but thought I'd just let you know what it says on the results form that you get back from HCA which are sent to ARGC (I've looked at mine)... below 5 is a -ve, 5 to 25 is unclear and 25+ is a positive... I so hope you have higher levels tomorrow.

take care hun...

K xx


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Soooo tired.....

Lilly67...No, no double daily blood tests, is that always a dead cert or does anyone escape that pre EC?

Dolly.....Tons of luck for tomorrow, just think of those 2 viable embryos going back.

Blueberry...So sorry you have all this uncertainty, hope you get good news, thinking of you.

She-hulk....What a nightmare to have to repeat those tests, thinking about the reason why i am surprised it does not happen more often.Poor you, thankfully no repeat payment.

Love to all, night night
Molly Mo


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Tired and the day has not yet started- that be me 

Good luck to those being poked, prodded or stabbed today


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

Morning!

After a nice night planned with DH it all went pearshaped : he had to discuss something with the neighbours that took an hour (mmm including the beer they all drunk), we then had speedy dinner (yum), poor DH insisted on washing up and dishwasher unloading (v strange erratic behavoiur from him in this area but bless), Ocado Man was then 40 mins late -arriving at 9.40    - then we had to unpack it all doing Gestone jab mid way...oh well......and today is a pants day too!

BB - just want to say that I am so sorry that you are having all this uncertainty - hoping you get more positive news today   
She - glad you evacuated. Know what you mean, me and toilets at work never went together either    
Nell - sure DH has loads to do; don't worry hun   
Nico - ok after your dinner last night??!   
K and Lily -   
Molly - double bloods usually start happening near the time so no rush yet but you may not always need then - I only had them twice I think   
Senc - hope you are Ok?   

Dolly -             for you and your embies today

Later

Lukey

xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

Morning girls... just a quick question...

I am now wondering whether going back to work tomorrow is the best thing to do.... does anyone know if the ARGC will sign you off if you ask?

Dolly x


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

Dont know Dolly - ask them before you go in and ask you GP too? I would not worry about it too much as there really is no right answer as we know...think the key thing is to rest today and make sure you don't lift anything etc over the next week....do what you feel is best though or you will wish you had (whatever that is)

xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

Just blown us all lots of lovely bubbles......


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

Right back at ya Lukey Luke....


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hello chums

Sorry to leave you all hanging yesterday, but Af didn’t really develop into anything.  Was just worried that if I posted that then she would immediately strike with a vengeance.  So am taking that as appositive sign and blocking out all negativity this morning.  Haven’t decided yet whether to ring clinic to see if I can test tomorrow, or just wait it out til Friday……

Good luck Dolly.  I know how you feel about the embies as I was hoping for frosties too and didn’t get any.  We went from 6 good on Day 4 to only 1 good, I iffy on ET day, and I was a bit gutted.  But within a few days I realised I was just glad to have had one good one.  I’m pretty sure they will sign you off for the whole 2WW if you say your job is stressful.

Nell, I LURVE Lush stuff.  Hope dh is doing OK.

Hi Lily, good to know things are still going well with you, and thanks for sticking with us

She – what a nightmare with the bloods.  Think positive – that much blood is the calorie equivalent of a giant Mars Bar, so you are fully justified in replenishing afterwards…On the other matter – hmm, thanks for sharing!

BB – that is very cruel, no wonder you are going up the wall.  Fingers crossed for today’s numbers

Molly – not just double bloods, but scans too – its so fun!

Nico, not poisoned are you?

Lukey - nice quiet morning to make up for last night!  Are you feeling any symptoms?  Dishwasher emptying behaviour is def to be encouraged in the male of the species.  Thanks for bubbles hon.

Sency xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

GREAT GREAT news Sency - fingers crossed x 10000000000000!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

and no symptoms really (boobs sore on and off; off at the mo..... but sure that's the progesterone) - some odd tummy twinges but nothing to write home about (and could be my bowels   !)....

xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

BB lots of love for today are they doing another test

Morning to you all , busy nite doing vat return for new shop and keeping a chat going with MIL very dry chicken and something with over cooked vege , busy day at work today so i will keep up but may not post 

Dolly good luck for 11 I am getting my dollys and mollys mixed up at the moment 

xxxxx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Spoke on messenger to DH this morning. The doc has not spoken to his boss yet so he is a little fretful about that. Also he got a letter telling him he did not meet the quality line to get promotion...so that was a gutting way to start the day...I am worried he has started back too soon and doing a full day is too much. He did not sleep last night and his brain is whirring again. Most of all he is doing this without me to come home to at the end of each day and goes back to his room in a place where it is easy to be ignored/forgotten. Sorry for the me post. Sometimes this life of ours makes things much harder than they need to be...*sigh*


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

Nelst    - one step at a time yeah? It will come good in the end. Agree the army life must be so hard but you both seem to come through it with flying colours and will do this time too....

xxx


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

hi all, can't believe how much has gone on in a week...

back from the wilds of the west country (very wild, trees down, giant seas). Posh B&B turned out to look like DP's mum's council flat but hey, no computers, no phones (mobiles all off), so no complaints at all!

Hi Mel - glad the move went ok, and sorry you've had such a scary time - but sounds like the clinic were really reassuring which is brilliant news.

BB - I'm so sorry you're having such a hard time, fingers crossed you get good news and levels going up.

Sency - great news it's all quietened down. I had proper AF (real full-on gushing) days 10-12 on last ivf. The clinic put me on gestone as well as the normal bullets and, bingo, BFP on day 14. So as everyone else has says, not over at all. Fingers crossed for you.

Trying to get back to doing some work to earn money for argc but for first time in 5 years clients have gone quiet on me... So will no doubt spend day on FF rather than drumming up trade... 

love to everyone else too

Sue xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

sue93- glad to hear you had a chill ol' time in the land of my home county!!


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi all,
Little Nell...so sorry you have other things to contend with too, I always say to my dh that the infertility would be slightly easier to cope with if there was not always other s...t too.  

Funny, just got on line to 'speak' to you all and they just rang to tell me my dose and said tomorrow will prob be double bloods and scans.From what you all say thats a good sign
molly mo
x


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Great Molly, but then don't fret if tomorrow they tell you you don't need double bloods - that happened to me for a couple of days.


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

thanks for warning me Sency...


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Quiet today. Dolly, how'd it go, did you have a long wait?


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi all  - been v busy doing my christmas cards - takes ages! Had to get a special thing going so as to avoid all the "lick-age"   

U OK today Sency?/BB?

Molly - good news - you are getting there!

L

xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Had a call from ARGC today. Some doctor- female- to tell me about my chicago bloods.
Apparently my main levels are ok, when they look in more details some of them are elevated. Mr T has reviewed them and this means I will need dexamethasone when I start treatment. I will be on the short protocol.. Was in the middle of seeing a patient but recognised the number that flashed up so took it quickly. Meant to ask more but not able.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

Sounds like mine Nell - dex is no problem. Good to have the ball rolling anyway...


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

That sounds like good news Nell, especially if you don't need IVIG, will save ££££££££££££££

Lukey, I am intrigued about your special thing - have visions of captive cat forced to stick its tongue out and you rubbing your envelopes across  

(see - the 2WW has sent me over the edge)


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

I bet it involves a saucer and a sponge, but then I loved Blue Peter.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Nell, sorry to hear DH is having a rough time - must be hard being apart.  Hugs for you...  Great to hear about your immune results though.  Not having IVIG will save you a small fortune!

Sency, glad to hear the bleeding stopped.  Did you decide when you're going to test.  I test on Friday 15th... so 10 days time.

Sue, glad you had a great time away... sounds lovely!

Molly, looks like things are going good and EC can't be too far away now that you're in for the dreaded double bloods!

BB, sorry to hear that your result was inconclusive... hope it was just late implantation and that your next bloods double nicely.

Nico, doing tax returns sounds v. serious!  

Lukey, i'm on ritrodine too - do you take it religiously every 6 hours?  I'm not usually awake at 6.am and midnight!  I also have to have a pregnyl injection tonight and friday night.. have you ever heard of that before...?

well, have 2 blasts on board (1 was expanded ... whatever that means!) .. but no frosties so far - they're going to call tomorrow to confirm.  13 embryos seems so many to loose along the way... but hopefully have got the best 2 on board!  Had to wait a little while - went down at 11.00 but then Mr T didn't come in till 12.40... by this point i'd had to practice my pelvic floor exercises twice.. I was busting... I even think when I actually had ET my bladder was more like full to capacity rather than half full!

I haven't been given Gestone which is a first for me... so now i'm worried about that.  The embryologist said she would check with Mr T and give me a call later.  I do have some left over from last time so at least I can start them tonight if need be.

am off for a lie down... feel knackered... will pop back later!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Dolly- great news on the blasts. http://www.vivo.colostate.edu/hbooks/pathphys/reprod/fert/cleavage.html Check this out it has nice pics and a good explanation


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

Senc - a pot of water and a finger hun..  
Dol - great great news - I esp like the fact that the 2WW is shorter with blasts  . Am sure the great and lovely Mr T does what he thinks is best. Some girls have the HCG jab at those times and indeed it's trying someting new for you isn't it? (kids your body into thinking you are preggers, sort of). Assume you are on botty bullets? Be GRATEFUL if you have no gestone       
Ooo - just heard of lovely flat that we might rent when we move after Xmas - v excited!

xxxx


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Dolly, great news on having blast and expanded blast, that's better than mine were, and NO gestone.  Fingers crossed for some frosties, there must be some chance of a few of them making it?  I've also heard of HCG during 2WW.

Nell - thanks for link, off for a peruse....

Aww Lukey, you spoilt my fun imaginings.

Just read the birth story of a buddy from 'that charting website'.  Blimey, remind me why we are all doing this again?  It sounded horrific!

Sxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

Sorry Dolly - the ritodrine...I asked and they said as near to the times as poss is best (I rang the next day to be sure)...so I do set the alarm (for 12 - as asleep by 10  ) then DH gets up at 6 so take one then etc...but I am a saddo about such things (DH says he bets I'm the only ARGC patient to do that, love him)

xxxx


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Lukey, you are such a goody two shoes, I bet you were the teacher's pet!


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Just sending love to you all to busy to post   

X
XX
XXXX
XXXXXX
XXXXXXXX


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

Senc - I was    - DH calls me two-shoes actually! Not a good enough girl to have a baby though eh....(yet)

Nico - love back

xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

Nell, thanks a lot for that link it was very interesting.

I never thought I would see the day that I wanted Gestone injections!  I actually prefer them to the pessaries!  If I don't hear from them today they told me to phone tomorrow to check.

Well, as they've recommended that i don't go into work for the next few days ... I'm going to call in sick and go back next Tuesday... ARGC said they will write me a note if I need it.  I really don't want to have any "what if".... But I'm already feeling guilty and dreading calling them....  which is so silly - I have to think about what is more important!!!  

love
Dx


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

STUFF WORK


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

Lukey, you're right... why do I beat myself up about these things.... still haven't rung my boss! God I'm a chicken!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

hehe- stuff work. I wish....


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

I know it's hard but....a simple question (Dolly) : what is more impt today? the embies or your job? (not like they are going to fire you anyway is it? - because I bet you are fab at what you do)

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

wish i could STFF and double Stuff work


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Nico- more cooking from MIL tonight? Or delectations from your own kitchen??
Baked spud and chili for me, and some yummy Germany gingerbread bikkies for pud.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

baked spud for me too Nelst - cheese and beans (need to, to combat the gestone effect   ) + salad


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

ooh-er lukey. some hot air later then


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

Do you know baked beans is about the only thing (within reason!) that I really don't like... And lord knows I could do with some as those cyclogest things are reaking havoc with my insides.  I like the sound of German gingerbread cookies though.

I made the call... left a message on my bosses voicemail.  So looks like it's feet up for me for the next few days.... What am i going to do with myself.  I haven't even got any Christmas cards I can write...

Lukey, I don't think they would fire me... but you never know!  I have been there 15 years so it would be a bit unfair if they did!!!  Plus, i've always been very honest about what is going on... but maybe that's a bad thing.

love Dx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

are we talking constipation here guys


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

oh yes..... one of the many joys of cyclogest (and gestone)... I've got some prunes in the cupboard - might need to resort to a couple tomorrow!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

prunes, liquorice, popcorn, or any dried fruit will do it. 

Anyone heard from Welshie recently. But concerned she hasn't checked in for a while....miss the sheep hugger on here.


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi gang

have not got a clue what most of you are on about i think its the drugs talking 

I have just got back from suppermarket  DH has gone out for a drink  best place for him its a full moon and he is in a bad mood   the full moon really dose affect him 

any hoo 11 hour day at work and then Salisbury's yukaveee

DMIL has gone home

so I have just sat down to a smorgus board

4 different cheese 
pate
picked onions 
oat cakes and glass of wine

I really dont have it in me to cook tonite
or for personals 
BUT you know i love you all

nicooooooo


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Rick Stein and Heston Blumentthal on BBC 2 my nite just got better


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

CSI for me...and then bed. A 12 hr shift tomorrow...joy.


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello lovelies

You lot  waaaaayy too much!

Free at last, free at last, oh my god I'm free at last.

I've been set free.  I had my last scan at ARGC this morning.  I saw bub and it was moving around and basically having a bit of a party in there.  The second one has definately gone, and has almost been reabsorbed.  Only 10 more days of Gestone to go (thank god), but I'm on the heparin until 20 weeks (boo!)

I have to get my nuchal sorted out before the end of next week as we are going away for xmas and it will be too late by the time we get back.  

Sency - glad that you are hanging in there.

Love to everyone else.  Off to watch Prof Winston.

Speak later

Lilyx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Lily= freedom...at last. 

Off to bed peeps. tired bunny and next CSI is a repeat....ZZZZzzzzzzzz


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

what is cis


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Crime Scene Investigation, it is a forensic drama program on channel 5 nico....


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

sorry wachin bbc ivf and all that,


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Aah, have been steering well clear of that....


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Glad to hear you're free Lilly - how many weeks old is little bub?

Lukie, beans and cheese!!  Sounds like a potent brew......

Dolly, that's one scarey chicken!  Congrats on ET - well done you.

Good luck with double bloods tomorrow Molly - will you have to hang around in London for them to call you in again?

Nell, can you get your DH back home to you for a bit?  Really think he needs time to recover.  Big hugs hunny - I feel for you both.  How do you manage to watch CSI, on your own at that?  I find it disturbingly gory - am quite unable to watch it at all.  Know what you mean about avoiding Prof Tash tonight - I felt the subject matter might be too close to the bone so recorded it then watched the first 15 mins. before zzzzzzzzzzz  Will have to watch the rest of it tomorrow.

Nico, very dry chicken... you should have let MIL cook 

Sency, hope you're still a chillin

Welcome back Sue - glad you had a nice time in windy Cornwall.

Where are Loubs, Jeanne and Welshie??  

As for those who are constipated, I swear by prune juice - keeps everything moving along nicely!

Well bl**dy gale force winds today - not unlike my bottom this morning    I am pleased to report that I have ovulated and that I need to book an HLM (feel strangely glad about this - durr) but only after the results of chicago are back. Got to the clinic just before 7:30n and there were already quite a few bleary eyed guys and dolls!  Couldn't believe it.  Anyway, have been running around all day so can't wait to get some shut eye.

Night night all


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi all,
You do all make me laugh with your daily food reports alongside the Stimming/EC/Et/ immune etc etc reports.I have never started with the food as its one of my favourite subjects i would be here all night!

Nell...I too have got a script for Dex...they haven't mentioned drips so think the main antibodies were ok whereas they were not last year(we did a monitored cycle with them but went no further)

Dolly....Embies safely on board...good luck.

She-hulk...I was there with a handful standing outside at 7.30 this morning, you must have been in that handful.
I don't know whether I hang around to see about double bloods.Is that what they want you to do.What the hell do I do in that time?

Molly mo


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

morning

did not sleep very well been awake since 4am must have been the chease and DH getting in late and snoring.

Nell, I think you DH went back to work too soon as well but i no its some thing we wont understand as we have always lived with the man we marry you very stong to spend so much time on your own is there any chance he will have a day job close to you one day .

she.. I keep forgetting to book my HLM wish we could do it on line i get so fed up of the phone situ with ARGC  as soon as i pick up the phone at work to make a call for my self the other one rings and i have some one wanting to book half a head of hi lites and they have not got there diary on them so umm and rrr for 10 min brfore they say i'll call you back later by wich time my call has been forgotton.

Sency and lukey our little ladies in waiting hope your ok

loubs what has happened to you.??

lilly good news for you little dot

see you all later 

nico


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

I am so tired today. I sound like a broken record   I only got Sunday off last week and this week is the same. 2 days in 14 days is not enough. My brain is fried and I look like Pooo. Need to get my hair cut and not time to do it. Also meant to get a secret santa present and no shopping time either- grrrr. 
Seem to have become a teenager again  with all the spots I have got. They don;t seem to go away, and my skin shows every blemish.


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

nell i'm with you on the way i look i need a hair cut and i own a bl****y hair salon and i have no time to get mine done.

I'm off to meet a friend for a BIT  of late nite shopping tonite not xmas shopping shopping for me me me me me .

xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2006)

Morning girls

Dolly - prune juice - one glass a day as instructd by K - it is the BUSINESS - full evacuation but not in an unpleasant way     Hope embies are all snuggled in   
Nell - suunds like the end of a very long year for you hun - hope you get some rest over the next few days and that you get some nice calls from DH   
She - good about the HLM - not so good about your windy problems  
Nico - oooo, I love cheese and bits to go with it - but you're right it does keep you awake  . Get some lovely things at the shoppies today...
Lilly - Great news about the bub - how exciting! Where are you going for your hols?  
Molly - you are in central london with a few hours to spare near Xmas - get shopping woman!! or sit and read the paper at your leisure with a nice decaf coffee/buns/breakfast/lunch/tea etc   . or walk in Regents Park - nice day for it today....
Senc - hope all still OK with you. Still testing on Fri?
Sue - glad Cornwall was good. Are you a London girl?
Yeah - Loubs, Jeanne, BB, Truly where are you? (BB hope you got some better news )
K and Mel   

Well time is sooooooooo dragging now and I keep having "yep it's def worked" and "no it's def not worked" moments.....hey ho....just have to be patient....off out for a coffee later and to get more jabs from Boots   

Later

LOL

Lukey

xx


----------



## louby lou (Nov 7, 2006)

Hello people!
I'm 15 pages short and don't have too much time to catch up on everyones gossip but i hope all is well with everyone, that the monitoring, eggs and emmbies are great!

Haven't been able too access the site as we were in London for blood tests on Monday and yesterday I had a carpet cleaner in so had to vacate!!!

I'm pregnant ladies and i cant beleive it!

Simon and I were in the toy dept at harrods on Monday when the call came in! Stepping stones I know but we've got a scan tues week!

Cant believe it and wish the same for everyone! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2006)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO - so brilliant Loubs - many congrats -we were worried about you.....really hope it all goes well. Keep us posted won't you? What a lovely place to find out too (ooo I've gone all teary) ....and on a month with FSH of 19?!

LOL

Lukey

xxx


----------



## louby lou (Nov 7, 2006)

thank you lady,i know- think alot of it is down to quantity and i would defo tell girlies to have a go if they are waiting to start at argc... apparently its goood if your problem is pretty much tubes. can't believe it! How are you feeling? xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2006)

Bored! 4 days to go til I test


----------



## louby lou (Nov 7, 2006)

I know...i spent the last few days looking at my belly in windows and mirrors! Do you feel different?I'm always superstitious because of the drugs/cyclogest etc x


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2006)

sometime I think I do, then others I don't  . did you?


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

snap out of it lukey  go and have a walk you must be climbing the walls  the sun is out I wish i could get some fresh air..

Orrr bake a cake that cant hurt can it I always bake when i have a lot on my mind its a good feeling having somthing to show at the end of it and eay and enjoy, the other thing i do is fill the freezer with apple crumbles and fish pies so I can sleep knowing my family wont starv if I die    Think im going mad


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Sorry Lukey I'm sure you are feeling a bit board , its not your falt i'm just manic at the moment did not meen to snap
                                X
                                XX
                              XXXX
                            XXXXXX
                                LL

AVE ONE OF MY KISSMAS TREES


----------



## louby lou (Nov 7, 2006)

Yep! I still am Lukey! ( I know it sounds disgusting but every time i go to the bathroom i think....oh no...hope not....and then im fine again! Knife edge!) xxxx


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

fantastic news louby - made me teary too. Really good luck.

nell - west country lass eh? DP (plymouth lad) says all the best are (not me that means!). Hope your doing ok without DH.

lukey - do feel for you, am jealous of you being on 2ww, but also know how hard the last few days are. I'm an ex-London girl (lambeth, strangely miss it), now in brighton (like half of london!)

nico - enjoy the me shopping. No shops within half an hour drive of DPs place (and he wonders why i won't live here)

She - 7.30 start at clinic? Blimey...

I'm regretting watching ivf prog last night (have generally had the sense to avoid, but couldn't resist the one about older women). Made me think i must be bonkers trying again with my own eggs at my age. But then i think  "i managed to get pg twice in last 6 months so maybe its worth a final try". And round and round and round we go. Ho hum. Spoke to argc yesterday to neurotically check they'd got my form and pitiful pleading covering letter and they have. Will no doubt harass them again next week.

love to you all Sue x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm going to be starting a new thread so if you want to save anything please do so within next 5 mins 

Natasha


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=77936.0

Take care
Natasha


----------

